# Fendace - It's not for everybody, but it's HERE



## fabdiva

I got a sneak peek a the new Fendace collection set to release May 11. Here ya go.


----------



## papertiger

Thanks for the preview  .

I'm more into the RTW as collectors pieces, I think the Houses go well together. It's a moment.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Thanks for the preview  .
> 
> I'm more into the RTW as collectors pieces, I think the Houses go well together. It's a moment.


I didn't get pics of the RTW.  Frankly, I was underwhelmed.  Not a huge selection in store as you can imagine.  There were 2 cute swimsuits though, one of which was reversible.  I'll pick up one of the totes.  Not sure which one though.


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> I didn't get pics of the RTW.  Frankly, I was underwhelmed.  Not a huge selection in store as you can imagine.  There were 2 cute swimsuits though, one of which was reversible.  I'll pick up one of the totes.  Not sure which one though.



Sorry that the RTW was a disappointment  

Please show us which totes you decide on. Both are super-fun. I'm liking the black more, it's more a house-blend and simply striking. I can imagine this with a monotone outfit, people doing double-takes, or all-out all-colours, no bother


----------



## lizardlife

Thank you for this! I've been waiting for this collection since the show premiered and pestering every single Fendi and Versace boutique I come across for more information.

From my understanding so far, not every boutique is getting everything. Also all the runway RTW are really limited with some of the flagships only getting 1 of each size. Hard to know how it'll go but I'm still excited.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Sorry that the RTW was a disappointment
> 
> Please show us which totes you decide on. Both are super-fun. I'm liking the black more, it's more a house-blend and simply striking. I can imagine this with a monotone outfit, people doing double-takes, or all-out all-colours, no bother


I've been going back and forth between the solid black and the Versace print. Love them both. I'll probably do the solid black. Looks more modern.  Hard choice though.


----------



## JavaJo

Currently having a FOMO-YOLO moment! 2 voices in my head are currently having a debate:  Black or White?  Will this collection go with my minimalist wardrobe?  But this will add a pop to your otherwise conservative wardrobe?  And this is so beautiful!  Do I “need” another Peekaboo or opt for other styles?  But yeah, I prefer top handle / hand carry bag…. Am i over thinking this?  I need to draw this into some decision tree -  conflict of the heart and mind…. LOL


----------



## leatherbabe

JavaJo said:


> Currently having a FOMO-YOLO moment! 2 voices in my head are currently having a debate:  Black or White?  Will this collection go with my minimalist wardrobe?  But this will add a pop to your otherwise conservative wardrobe?  And this is so beautiful!  Do I “need” another Peekaboo or opt for other styles?  But yeah, I prefer top handle / hand carry bag…. Am i over thinking this?  I need to draw this into some decision tree -  conflict of the heart and mind…. LOL
> View attachment 5398012


 If it helps you decide I saw the quilted baguettes in person and they are luscious! Like a little pillow. Super lightweight and fun.


----------



## leatherbabe

I'm waiting to see more of the RTW pieces... I love the jackets especially but haven't seen them in person yet. The prints are gorgeous.


----------



## fabdiva

JavaJo said:


> Currently having a FOMO-YOLO moment! 2 voices in my head are currently having a debate:  Black or White?  Will this collection go with my minimalist wardrobe?  But this will add a pop to your otherwise conservative wardrobe?  And this is so beautiful!  Do I “need” another Peekaboo or opt for other styles?  But yeah, I prefer top handle / hand carry bag…. Am i over thinking this?  I need to draw this into some decision tree -  conflict of the heart and mind…. LOL
> View attachment 5398012


Lol. I'm having a similar struggle. Conservative or Flashy? Can't decide.


----------



## JavaJo

leatherbabe said:


> If it helps you decide I saw the quilted baguettes in person and they are luscious! Like a little pillow. Super lightweight and fun.


Thanks!  Yes, the quilted baguettes are certainly luscious!  They’re made of fabric though, right?


----------



## Cocomotion

Does anyone have more price info? Im interested in the mini or small baguette styles! xx


----------



## fabdiva

I only have the price of the tote and the nano fendigraphy,  3290 and 1390. There is an increase in price but not as much as I thought there would be. Although the fendigraphy is fabric and not leather like the others that was released.


----------



## fabdiva

JavaJo said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the quilted baguettes are certainly luscious!  They’re made of fabric though, right?


Yes, they are fabric.


----------



## leatherbabe

JavaJo said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the quilted baguettes are certainly luscious!  They’re made of fabric though, right?


Yes fabric. They feel like silk.


----------



## leatherbabe

Cocomotion said:


> Does anyone have more price info? Im interested in the mini or small baguette styles! xx


Look at the screenshot a few posts above yours it includes prices of some of the bags in the collection


----------



## vinotastic

Anyone have any intel on shoes? From the show, it looks like Donatella may put a spin on the fendi first heels


----------



## liamcz

Cocomotion said:


> Does anyone have more price info? Im interested in the mini or small baguette styles! xx


I asked my SA about the small safety pin baguette, was quoted $2690


----------



## lizardlife

vinotastic said:


> Anyone have any intel on shoes? From the show, it looks like Donatella may put a spin on the fendi first heels



I saw shoes in the Fendi boutique. They are $$$ but fab. The Fendi First heels were the only thing I could see that had the greca/FF combo motif on them. The other heels with the pointed toe had the same printed material as the sunshine totes.


----------



## fabdiva

vinotastic said:


> Anyone have any intel on shoes? From the show, it looks like Donatella may put a spin on the fendi first heels


Saw a pair of slides which were fab, but pricey for what are essentially pool slides, around $1500.  They were emhellished but still too expensive.


----------



## vinotastic

lizardlife said:


> I saw shoes in the Fendi boutique. They are $$$ but fab. The Fendi First heels were the only thing I could see that had the greca/FF combo motif on them. The other heels with the pointed toe had the same printed material as the sunshine totes.



Thanks! I ended up talking to someone in a boutique.  The fendi first fabric pumps are about $1500. and the first sandals with the chain strap is 2300 (of course i like those more).  Theyre fabulous.


----------



## lizardlife

vinotastic said:


> Thanks! I ended up talking to someone in a boutique.  The fendi first fabric pumps are about $1500. and the first sandals with the chain strap is 2300 (of course i like those more).  Theyre fabulous.



I came home with a pair of the strap sandals after debating for ages, but they looked too good with everything else I picked up I couldn't leave them.


----------



## evajenny4

JavaJo said:


> Currently having a FOMO-YOLO moment! 2 voices in my head are currently having a debate:  Black or White?  Will this collection go with my minimalist wardrobe?  But this will add a pop to your otherwise conservative wardrobe?  And this is so beautiful!  Do I “need” another Peekaboo or opt for other styles?  But yeah, I prefer top handle / hand carry bag…. Am i over thinking this?  I need to draw this into some decision tree -  conflict of the heart and mind…. LOL
> View attachment 5398012




Omg thank you so much for this! It’s so hard to find prices anywhere! Does anyone else have any more price lists or info on the full selection of bags? (typically the bag I’m after isn’t on this!)


----------



## lizardlife

evajenny4 said:


> Omg thank you so much for this! It’s so hard to find prices anywhere! Does anyone else have any more price lists or info on the full selection of bags? (typically the bag I’m after isn’t on this!)



Which one are you after? I've asked around a lot of places, and I suspect not everything shown on the runway made it to production.


----------



## evajenny4

lizardlife said:


> Which one are you after? I've asked around a lot of places, and I suspect not everything shown on the runway made it to production.



So I’ve narrowed it down to a top 3 because I have no idea what the availability will be like! But I’m really hoping to get the small gold baguette. 

Yes I wasn’t sure if everything had made it to the stores - I’d originally wanted the blue leather baguette but I’ve not seen pictures of it anywhere since the show! I’m assuming in the end they just manufactured black.


----------



## lizardlife

evajenny4 said:


> So I’ve narrowed it down to a top 3 because I have no idea what the availability will be like! But I’m really hoping to get the small gold baguette.
> 
> Yes I wasn’t sure if everything had made it to the stores - I’d originally wanted the blue leather baguette but I’ve not seen pictures of it anywhere since the show! I’m assuming in the end they just manufactured black.



I feel you. I was totally after the small gold baguette. No one I've talked to seems to able to find that one, though I think NYC would be the best bet? Or one of the fendace popups. The one SA I talked about it (NOT NYC based) quoted me 3190 but I don't think he had the right one? But I figured I'd throw that out here anyways. I expect it to be more.

The black with gold metal FFs I THINK I saw on a look but no price on that one. The all gold with safety pins on the side is quoted at $4600 (from look 2), so I would expect that one to be around that or more. I think anything involving a lot of hardware goes for an extra premium.

I have not seen the trunk box style on anywhere.

The blue leather is part of the Versace release. I'd call them to try to get them to reserve it for you. I had a Versace SA holding the blue jean one if it came in, but didn't get a price. My Fendi SA said that the Versace pieces are a TAD cheaper though, but again. No price confirmation.

Sorry I don't have a lot of exact numbers. It's been really challenging just to track runways pieces down to see if they exist, let alone if they're available and at what cost!

Good luck.


----------



## fabdiva

evajenny4 said:


> So I’ve narrowed it down to a top 3 because I have no idea what the availability will be like! But I’m really hoping to get the small gold baguette.
> 
> Yes I wasn’t sure if everything had made it to the stores - I’d originally wanted the blue leather baguette but I’ve not seen pictures of it anywhere since the show! I’m assuming in the end they just manufactured black.


I'm loving the the black with the gold fendi monogram.  They are all delicious.  I saw one gold safety pin in store.  It was really stunning.


----------



## evajenny4

lizardlife said:


> I feel you. I was totally after the small gold baguette. No one I've talked to seems to able to find that one, though I think NYC would be the best bet? Or one of the fendace popups. The one SA I talked about it (NOT NYC based) quoted me 3190 but I don't think he had the right one? But I figured I'd throw that out here anyways. I expect it to be more.
> 
> The black with gold metal FFs I THINK I saw on a look but no price on that one. The all gold with safety pins on the side is quoted at $4600 (from look 2), so I would expect that one to be around that or more. I think anything involving a lot of hardware goes for an extra premium.
> 
> I have not seen the trunk box style on anywhere.
> 
> The blue leather is part of the Versace release. I'd call them to try to get them to reserve it for you. I had a Versace SA holding the blue jean one if it came in, but didn't get a price. My Fendi SA said that the Versace pieces are a TAD cheaper though, but again. No price confirmation.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a lot of exact numbers. It's been really challenging just to track runways pieces down to see if they exist, let alone if they're available and at what cost!
> 
> Good luck.




You are an absolute STAR for this, thank you so much! 

The gold small baguette has been all over the Instagram activation today so I’m surprised there’s not more info on it! Maybe it’ll be super super limited? 

Also so good to know about the blue leather! I asked my SA at Versace and she wasn’t sure about it, but I’ll ring around tomorrow to see if there is any more information. 

Fingers crossed we all get the pieces we’re after!


----------



## evajenny4

fabdiva said:


> I'm loving the the black with the gold fendi monogram.  They are all delicious.  I saw one gold safety pin in store.  It was really stunning.




Was this the gold with safety pins down the side or the smaller one with the safety pins down the front? Both absolutely beautiful! I’m obsessed with this collection!


----------



## lizardlife

evajenny4 said:


> You are an absolute STAR for this, thank you so much!
> 
> The gold small baguette has been all over the Instagram activation today so I’m surprised there’s not more info on it! Maybe it’ll be super super limited?
> 
> Also so good to know about the blue leather! I asked my SA at Versace and she wasn’t sure about it, but I’ll ring around tomorrow to see if there is any more information.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all get the pieces we’re after!



To be honest, the actual small gold baguette for the release ended up disappointing me because they didn't use the Greco-FF merge motif, so I gave up trying to hunt it out. I suspect that one has a huge waiting list if it hasn't already sold out to VIPS because I talked to two other boutiques, both in major shopping areas and neither of them have it or can even order it. As another example of the gold bag popularity, the only one I did find, which was the longer, med baguette with the safety pins on the side was limited to 2 at that particular boutique so my chances to get it were slim to none since the SA said the VIPs get to shop first at that location.

The Versace boutique I talked to don't really know what they got yet, is why I couldn't get confirmations on #'s or prices.

OVERALL, my understanding so far after spending all last week hunting and then 1.5 hours at a preview yesterday (I got all my pieces already. Save me so much peace of mind. Full disclosure: I am not a VIP. I've just been pestering my local boutique, among several others, since the runway show):

1st Half Fendi looks 1-25: Each boutique is getting a fair amount of the Sunshine totes and other items with the Baroque print overlaid on top of the FF monogram. The runway pieces (bags, RTW, shoes) seem to be the ones that are very limited and hard to grab. Whatever boutiques got in right now is their first allotment of inventory. All other inventory that didn't come with a particular boutiques' original buy/shipment received, they all have to sorta fight for. My SA said he would try his best to get me a certain baguette, but he couldn't guarantee it. This is true for every other Fendi SA I talked to. (As a result I grabbed the one I was offered because I wanted to guarantee I got something)

2nd Half Versace looks 26-50: Versace seems to have gotten quite a bit, but the one boutique I talked to doesn't seem to have a clear idea on what they're receiving. I sent them a wishlist though (when I didn't know what I could get at Fendi) and they did say they were happy to hold things ASSUMING they came in. But it is definitely a bit of a gamble. Most of their release day appointments are already filled, but it doesn't seem like Versace is giving previews the way Fendi is.

I'm located in the USA.

Note: In terms of the actual products: a lot of the designs on the runway (from the Fendi side as far as I can see) were heavily altered for production. As a person who has formally worked in Asian fringe street fashion before, this doesn't surprise me because of the logistical nightmare it must have been with two such different boutiques trying to produce things, especially under the current supply chain issues. But just a good FYI if you notice differences from runway pieces to what's actually in store.


----------



## vinotastic

For anyone interested in SLGs or shoes. The SA who sent it to me made it seem like there was going to be another drop after this week. I caved and ordered the chain sandals.


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

Wow, that is loud and busy…but fun? Debating whether it will be great of over the top to west.


----------



## evajenny4

lizardlife said:


> To be honest, the actual small gold baguette for the release ended up disappointing me because they didn't use the Greco-FF merge motif, so I gave up trying to hunt it out. I suspect that one has a huge waiting list if it hasn't already sold out to VIPS because I talked to two other boutiques, both in major shopping areas and neither of them have it or can even order it. As another example of the gold bag popularity, the only one I did find, which was the longer, med baguette with the safety pins on the side was limited to 2 at that particular boutique so my chances to get it were slim to none since the SA said the VIPs get to shop first at that location.
> 
> The Versace boutique I talked to don't really know what they got yet, is why I couldn't get confirmations on #'s or prices.
> 
> OVERALL, my understanding so far after spending all last week hunting and then 1.5 hours at a preview yesterday (I got all my pieces already. Save me so much peace of mind. Full disclosure: I am not a VIP. I've just been pestering my local boutique, among several others, since the runway show):
> 
> 1st Half Fendi looks 1-25: Each boutique is getting a fair amount of the Sunshine totes and other items with the Baroque print overlaid on top of the FF monogram. The runway pieces (bags, RTW, shoes) seem to be the ones that are very limited and hard to grab. Whatever boutiques got in right now is their first allotment of inventory. All other inventory that didn't come with a particular boutiques' original buy/shipment received, they all have to sorta fight for. My SA said he would try his best to get me a certain baguette, but he couldn't guarantee it. This is true for every other Fendi SA I talked to. (As a result I grabbed the one I was offered because I wanted to guarantee I got something)
> 
> 2nd Half Versace looks 26-50: Versace seems to have gotten quite a bit, but the one boutique I talked to doesn't seem to have a clear idea on what they're receiving. I sent them a wishlist though (when I didn't know what I could get at Fendi) and they did say they were happy to hold things ASSUMING they came in. But it is definitely a bit of a gamble. Most of their release day appointments are already filled, but it doesn't seem like Versace is giving previews the way Fendi is.
> 
> I'm located in the USA.
> 
> Note: In terms of the actual products: a lot of the designs on the runway (from the Fendi side as far as I can see) were heavily altered for production. As a person who has formally worked in Asian fringe street fashion before, this doesn't surprise me because of the logistical nightmare it must have been with two such different boutiques trying to produce things, especially under the current supply chain issues. But just a good FYI if you notice differences from runway pieces to what's actually in store.



This is super helpful! 

Completely agree re the small gold baguette. It’s such a shame the store version doesn’t have the Greco-FF motif! I thought it was just the perfect mix of the two houses. 

So glad you managed to get your pieces! I gambled a little and didn’t pre-order anything a few weeks ago as the bags I were after weren’t available - it’s been really difficult to find info of what exactly would be sold. I think even a lot of the SAs weren’t too sure. I’ve managed to get a preview appointment for the 11th so I’m just hoping I’ll be able to get a wishlist piece then.


----------



## evajenny4

vinotastic said:


> For anyone interested in SLGs or shoes. The SA who sent it to me made it seem like there was going to be another drop after this week. I caved and ordered the chain sandals.




I’ve also heard that there will be a second later drop (maybe in June) with other smaller items like swimwear!


----------



## lizardlife

evajenny4 said:


> This is super helpful!
> 
> Completely agree re the small gold baguette. It’s such a shame the store version doesn’t have the Greco-FF motif! I thought it was just the perfect mix of the two houses.
> 
> So glad you managed to get your pieces! I gambled a little and didn’t pre-order anything a few weeks ago as the bags I were after weren’t available - it’s been really difficult to find info of what exactly would be sold. I think even a lot of the SAs weren’t too sure. I’ve managed to get a preview appointment for the 11th so I’m just hoping I’ll be able to get a wishlist piece then.



100% re: sm gold baguette. And yes. It's SO hard to know what's being sold or what the final product will look like.

Last tidbit from my shopping experience: I literally just shopped from what was in the preview room at the time. A lot I was surprised to find and even as I was looking (ie, taking over the room), my sweetheart of an SA kept pulling out everything they were unwrapping as I was in there. I suspect that even more will be shipped in this week before the official release.

Sending good vibes to you and everyone else and hope you all get your wishlists fulfilled!


----------



## Greentea

I love the pink!


----------



## hbflover

Thank you all for the pieces of info. I am so confused by this why the secrecy, like I don't even know what I want to buy I want to the full collection and prices. Sigh guess I'll have to log onto both websites tomorrow. I hope they don't crash and there's plenty of stock for me to discover the collection first before purchasing.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> I didn't get pics of the RTW.  Frankly, I was underwhelmed.  Not a huge selection in store as you can imagine.  There were 2 cute swimsuits though, one of which was reversible.  I'll pick up one of the totes.  Not sure which one though.


Today I placed an order for different items - I did see the peekaboos but wasn’t impressed - the rest of
Your snaps I didnt see to be honest! I managed to snap up two baguettes classic and mini and a dress…. The rest seems a bit blah to me too…


----------



## so_sofya1985

Does anyone know how much the chain sandals are?


----------



## lizardlife

Chain sandals 2300
Black small baguette with gold ff hardware 5600
Mini trunk (mens line) 5100
Sequin baguette 9500


----------



## lemonlime46

so_sofya1985 said:


> Today I placed an order for different items - I did see the peekaboos but wasn’t impressed - the rest of
> Your snaps I didnt see to be honest! I managed to snap up two baguettes classic and mini and a dress…. The rest seems a bit blah to me too…



Do you have any pictures of your mini baguette and was stock limited for that item? Thinking whether its worth going early to fendi tomorrow


----------



## so_sofya1985

xwendzx said:


> Do you have any pictures of your mini baguette and was stock limited for that item? Thinking whether its worth going early to fendi tomorrow


Hey sure: 
Here they are:
My SA told me that 9 of them were purchased for Fendi across the Uk and 1 for Amsterdam.


----------



## so_sofya1985

This is the dress I ordered. I hope it sits well…


Sorry I need to specify it’s the black one


----------



## so_sofya1985

lizardlife said:


> Chain sandals 2300
> Black small baguette with gold ff hardware 5600
> Mini trunk (mens line) 5100
> Sequin baguette 9500


That’s not little money at all


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey sure:
> Here they are:
> My SA told me that 9 of them were purchased for Fendi across the Uk and 1 for Amsterdam.


Do you mind if I ask how much the mini and classic baguettes were?


----------



## lizardlife

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s not little money at all



It is not. My theory so far has been the more hardware involved, the more expensive the piece. It's panned out for me so far but the prices are still high.

Editing to add that these are USD prices.


----------



## so_sofya1985

syrenstones said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much the mini and classic baguettes were?


Of course not,
ill have to give you the price in pound sterling though, not sure where you are for conversion purposes:
Classic: £2650
Mini: £1850


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> Of course not,
> ill have to give you the price in pound sterling though, not sure where you are for conversion purposes:
> Classic: £2650
> Mini: £1850



Thank you! I'm in the UK too.
I pre-ordered the gold baguette with the safety pins on the side (like your black one) for £3200. The difference is likely due to the perforated leather?


----------



## so_sofya1985

syrenstones said:


> Thank you! I'm in the UK too.
> I pre-ordered the gold baguette with the safety pins on the side (like your black one) for £3200. The difference is likely due to the perforated leather?


Definitely! Did you pre order via Harrods? I hear they will have the best of both worlds

I love the baguette you pre ordered, can’t wait to see the mod pics! Makesure you post them pretty please


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> Definitely! Did you pre order via Harrods? I hear they will have the best of both worlds
> 
> I love the baguette you pre ordered, can’t wait to see the mod pics! Makesure you post them pretty please



I wasn't able to make it to the preview at Harrods today, I ordered through my SA but I haven't seen any of the pieces in person yet!

Could you get a glimpse of any of the jewellery?


----------



## so_sofya1985

syrenstones said:


> I wasn't able to make it to the preview at Harrods today, I ordered through my SA but I haven't seen any of the pieces in person yet!
> 
> Could you get a glimpse of any of the jewellery?


Yes I have a few pics:


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## lemonlime46

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey sure:
> Here they are:
> My SA told me that 9 of them were purchased for Fendi across the Uk and 1 for Amsterdam.



This is super helpful thank you, that's so limited! I think i'm going to have to go nice and early. May I ask which store you went to as I'm also based in London


----------



## so_sofya1985

xwendzx said:


> This is super helpful thank you, that's so limited! I think i'm gong to have to nice and early. May I ask which store you went to as I'm also based in London


I didn’t go as I moved recently, but my helpful SA always looks after me  sloane st. Store


----------



## so_sofya1985

xwendzx said:


> This is super helpful thank you, that's so limited! I think i'm gong to have to nice and early. May I ask which store you went to as I'm also based in London


Mind you Harrods could have purchased some too as Fendi has no information over what they have


----------



## lemonlime46

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mind you Harrods could have purchased some too as Fendi has no information over what they have



Yeah I've heard Harrods may potentially get a replenish of stock while Fendi stores will only sell what they have. I'm hoping to get a mini black baguette or even better the gold mini one but i've heard that one is even harder to get


----------



## so_sofya1985

xwendzx said:


> Yeah I've heard Harrods may potentially get a replenish of stock while Fendi stores will only sell what they have. I'm hoping to get a mini black baguette or even better the gold mini one but i've heard that one is even harder to get


They had the mini black baguette today and I was offered one… try the shop tomorrow! Good luck! They didn’t order the gold one I think! The gold one is amazing


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> They had the mini black baguette today and I was offered one… try the shop tomorrow! Good luck! They didn’t order the gold one I think! The gold one is amazing



The black ones in both sizes are super cute! I was offered the mini gold one first but went with the medium, now I'm wondering if I should've gotten the mini. I wasn't sure because I was hoping the logo print on the mini would be like it was on the runway (mix of both greca-FF) but it was changed for the store.


----------



## so_sofya1985

syrenstones said:


> The black ones in both sizes are super cute! I was offered the mini gold one first but went with the medium, now I'm wondering if I should've gotten the mini. I wasn't sure because I was hoping the logo print on the mini would be like it was on the runway (mix of both greca-FF) but it was changed for the store.


I really liked the mini and was seriously contemplating to take two minis but that would be just silly haha so I decided to go for classic instead!!! I mean… gold is gonna be very special but to me it’s a bit too loud, these pins are maximum I can handle haha


----------



## lemonlime46

syrenstones said:


> The black ones in both sizes are super cute! I was offered the mini gold one first but went with the medium, now I'm wondering if I should've gotten the mini. I wasn't sure because I was hoping the logo print on the mini would be like it was on the runway (mix of both greca-FF) but it was changed for the store.



Oh nice! Which store were you offered the gold one at? If i have enough time I'll try go to multiple stores


----------



## so_sofya1985

xwendzx said:


> Oh nice! Which store were you offered the gold one at? If i have enough time I'll try go to multiple stores


Hahahahaha i love how you hustle


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> I really liked the mini and was seriously contemplating to take two minis but that would be just silly haha so I decided to go for classic instead!!! I mean… gold is gonna be very special but to me it’s a bit too loud, these pins are maximum I can handle haha


I feel you! I have too many black bags and way too many mini bags so I felt like if there's ever a time to go for a statement-ish big piece it's now haha


----------



## syrenstones

xwendzx said:


> Oh nice! Which store were you offered the gold one at? If i have enough time I'll try go to multiple stores


Unfortunately don't know  it was just over the phone with my SA but they didn't have it at hand, it would be to order it in.


----------



## so_sofya1985

syrenstones said:


> I feel you! I have too many black bags and way too many mini bags so I felt like if there's ever a time to go for a statement-ish big piece it's now haha


Makes total sense


----------



## lemonlime46

syrenstones said:


> Unfortunately don't know  it was just over the phone with my SA but they didn't have it at hand, it would be to order it in.



Ah I had a feeling I may have to order it in, thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## syrenstones

xwendzx said:


> Oh nice! Which store were you offered the gold one at? If i have enough time I'll try go to multiple stores


I think Harrods may be the most successful, since the pop-ups are the only places advertised to have the "full" collection?


----------



## JavaJo

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5400909



I put down a deposit for this one… unfortunately the 3 units we got here in all of Canada went “poof”, and sadly I was not the lucky winner  oh well…. I’m over it…


----------



## so_sofya1985

I just received my goodies and the bags are literally WOW! I am so glad I got the white mini too - it’s just so precious 

the classic has a longer strap too but I haven’t unpacked it as not planning on usingit! The top handle is perfect for me


----------



## so_sofya1985

Oh and the dress


----------



## so_sofya1985

JavaJo said:


> I put down a deposit for this one… unfortunately the 3 units we got here in all of Canada went “poof”, and sadly I was not the lucky winner  oh well…. I’m over it…


Not sure if you still want it, but london sloane street has the last black mini in stock I literally just asked….


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> Not sure if you still want it, but london sloane street has the last black mini in stock I literally just asked….


The webstore has literally everything in stock it seems like.

Love your bags and dress by the way!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Does anyone know when the US website launch time is today?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Nevermind it’s live on Versace just got the email and just ordered my dream bag from this collection!


----------



## vinotastic

delete @jodcheergrl figured it out


----------



## luxsal

jgodcheergrl said:


> Nevermind it’s live on Versace just got the email and just ordered my dream bag from this collection!
> 
> View attachment 5401308


I cannot seem to see on Versace website yet. Can anyone care to share the link? TIA!


----------



## JavaJo

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just received my goodies and the bags are literally WOW! I am so glad I got the white mini too - it’s just so precious
> 
> the classic has a longer strap too but I haven’t unpacked it as not planning on usingit! The top handle is perfect for me
> 
> View attachment 5401271
> View attachment 5401272


Nice haul!!!!  I am green with envy… This takes me back to my youth when I used to raid my Mum’s closet and “borrow” all her black skirts, dreses, jackets and stick safety pins all over them…. worn with Doc Martens…of course… it was (definitely) a look….  And I thought this Fendace collectiom would be the elevated (more grown up) 2022 homage to my tweens  Hoping they re-stock soon!


----------



## Glamrus

jgodcheergrl said:


> Nevermind it’s live on Versace just got the email and just ordered my dream bag from this collection!
> 
> View attachment 5401308


Does anyone have any idea where to get the chain strap from?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Glamrus said:


> Does anyone have any idea where to get the chain strap from?



omg wondering the same thing. A girl on Instagram just posted she picked it up and she has the bag chain and she was at harrods so I dm’d her to see how she got it I’ll let you know when she lets me know! Also I can’t believe the bag sold out already wow!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Glamrus said:


> Does anyone have any idea where to get the chain strap from?



just found it… it was on the fendi website. Sold out now :/


----------



## lemonlime46

Was first in at the London Bond Street store and picked up the black mini baguette ❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985

JavaJo said:


> Nice haul!!!!  I am green with envy… This takes me back to my youth when I used to raid my Mum’s closet and “borrow” all her black skirts, dreses, jackets and stick safety pins all over them…. worn with Doc Martens…of course… it was (definitely) a look….  And I thought this Fendace collectiom would be the elevated (more grown up) 2022 homage to my tweens  Hoping they re-stock soon!


I think we are the same age girl cause that was MY style you are describing haha! That’s also why I got everything to do with pins?!!! Gosh I remember dying my hair pink and putting pins instead of earrings and dog collars instead of necklaces hahahaha….. I guess some part of teen me never left


----------



## so_sofya1985

Here is the dress again
I love it 
I realised I didn’t like the classic Fendi on F platform with it and put on Zara platform sandals which fit SO much better the style!!!!


----------



## JavaJo

so_sofya1985 said:


> I think we are the same age girl cause that was MY style you are describing haha! That’s also why I got everything to do with pins?!!! Gosh I remember dying my hair pink and putting pins instead of earrings and dog collars instead of necklaces hahahaha….. I guess some part of teen me never left



OMG!!! used to die my hair pink, too.. and used pins for earrings…. Funny enough, H sells pins-for-earring… called “punk” earrings…. these will complete the look with these Fendace pieces….. LOL… Maybe there already is  Fendace version!  yup!  these brands are talking to us…. LOL!!!


	

		
			
		

		
	
p


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Omg I had zero plans to buy anything atm but when I saw that black baguette with the pins - it must be the call to youth you guys were saying when I would also put safety pins in everything and I thought I was punk  I decided to snatch it up and I got the last one in stock online on Versace’s website    I’m pretty minimalist / classic (read: boring haha) with my wardrobe so I hope this is ends up working as a cool statement piece with just enough pop/ something different for me without being over the top.  I’m so excited for it to arrive!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg I had zero plans to buy anything atm but when I saw that black baguette with the pins - it must be the call to youth you guys were saying when I would also put safety pins in everything and I thought I was punk  I decided to snatch it up and I got the last one in stock online on Versace’s website   I’m pretty minimalist / classic (read: boring haha) with my wardrobe so I hope this is ends up working as a cool statement piece with just enough pop/ something different for me without being over the top.  I’m so excited for it to arrive!!


ohhhh did you get the classic version or the mini one? Both are so beautiful and 100 percent it’s a statement piece. I literally cannot wait to wear mine…


----------



## ATLbagaddict

so_sofya1985 said:


> ohhhh did you get the classic version or the mini one? Both are so beautiful and 100 percent it’s a statement piece. I literally cannot wait to wear mine…


Classic version!  Please post pics once you do / how you decide to style it for inspo


----------



## so_sofya1985

JavaJo said:


> OMG!!! used to die my hair pink, too.. and used pins for earrings…. Funny enough, H sells pins-for-earring… called “punk” earrings…. these will complete the look with these Fendace pieces….. LOL… Maybe there already is  Fendace version!  yup!  these brands are talking to us…. LOL!!!
> View attachment 5401688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p


Definitely! All the younger ladies are now thinking punk is cool! Let’s rebel! Little do they know.. hehe Who the original OGs are!!!! (Hands down Vivienne Westwood is a muse to me)

these are cool earrings but I’d go for a smaller version too I think, these are a bit overwhelming


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> Classic version!  Please post pics once you do / how you decide to style it for inspo


Definitely the first outing it will be for my birthday and I will wear it with the black Fendace dress I got!
But then I think it could work with anything : crop or not crop white ribbed sleeveless tee with baggy/straight jeans 

or with a black tuxedo jacket and smart cigarette pants

Or with a classic banking attire - white shirt, black/blue/grey suit

Gosh this bag will suit everything you will seeeee


----------



## LemonDrop

All I got this morning was a barrette. It was on the Versace site. I love it. I am hoping to grab a small cosmetic pink pouch on the FENDI site. It isn't online but I see it in the OP pics. If I don't get one it will be ok.  I have more cosmetic pouches than one person needs. I am addicted to them.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## Glamrus

jgodcheergrl said:


> just found it… it was on the fendi website. Sold out now :/


Thank you. I found this out too late as well!


----------



## LemonDrop

just had a FOMO moment and bought the last style cosmetic pouch available online. I just love the mix and match of prints.


----------



## syrenstones

LemonDrop said:


> All I got this morning was a barrette. It was on the Versace site. I love it. I am hoping to grab a small cosmetic pink pouch on the FENDI site. It isn't online but I see it in the OP pics. If I don't get one it will be ok.  I have more cosmetic pouches than one person needs. I am addicted to them.
> 
> View attachment 5401776


I love this! Would you share how you style it?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Nooo just got an email that my order was cancelled  figured it was too good to be true when it said last one in stock.  So bummed !  I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all ☹️


----------



## liamcz

ATLbagaddict said:


> Nooo just got an email that my order was cancelled  figured it was too good to be true when it said last one in stock.  So bummed !  I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all ☹


Same thing happened to me with the strap


----------



## LemonDrop

ATLbagaddict said:


> Nooo just got an email that my order was cancelled  figured it was too good to be true when it said last one in stock.  So bummed !  I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all ☹


what did you order?  thats awful !


----------



## LemonDrop

oh no.  I hope I'm ok. The small beauty pouch I purchased online shows no longer available.  I purchased mine 2 hours ago. So hopefully I actually got one.


----------



## LemonDrop

they are so smart how they market things. I am now having a mini panic attack over possibly not getting a cosmetic pouch that I don't need. And also that I didn't know existed yesterday. And that I didn't want 2 hours ago.


----------



## am2022

Ladies pls explain to me this leather 
What’s it like in person? Thanks


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LemonDrop said:


> they are so smart how they market things. I am now having a mini panic attack over possibly not getting a cosmetic pouch that I don't need. And also that I didn't know existed yesterday. And that I didn't want 2 hours ago.


Omg I was just saying this to my husband - he says my only child syndrome only comes out when I really want something - and now that I know I can’t get it I want it even more ‍ ☹


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LemonDrop said:


> what did you order?  thats awful !


It was the medium baguette in black - going to stalk to see if anyone returns one because I’m obsessed now!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> Nooo just got an email that my order was cancelled  figured it was too good to be true when it said last one in stock.  So bummed !  I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all ☹


Say what????? On fendi I saw the black classic available will check it again now


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> It was the medium baguette in black - going to stalk to see if anyone returns one because I’m obsessed now!!


They are available on both websites in Europe! Where are you?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg I was just saying this to my husband - he says my only child syndrome only comes out when I really want something - and now that I know I can’t get it I want it even more ‍ ☹



Maybe we should start a “help me find this fendace” thread. Which country are you in? It is still available in Canada. If you’re in the US there’s gotta be one out there still. I heard there will be another drop and inventory is going to be replenished until mid June too so try to connect with an SA or sign up for the notify option on the website for it. I just signed up to be notified for one of the foulard caps bc I completely overlooked it when it was available. Good luck!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

amacasa said:


> Ladies pls explain to me this leather
> What’s it like in person? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402058



It’s very pretty!! I don’t know how to describe it. Hmmm…it’s soft and texturey for sure. It doesn’t feel like metal and it also doesn’t look like metal IRL. The gold is matte. It has some weight to it. Hope this helps!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> just had a FOMO moment and bought the last style cosmetic pouch available online. I just love the mix and match of prints.



Yay!! Pink or brown? Big or little?


----------



## so_sofya1985

This Fendace is haunting me. I just saw there is a chain strap me and ordered that too… I need to put my cards into a safe….and lose the code


----------



## LVLVLVOE

I love this collection. I bought the black Fendace slides, Havana sunglasses, and the pink/brown/gold/yellow scarf (to frame most likely) during an in-store presale shopping event at Fendi. Then I got a couple more pairs of shoes when the early access link dropped from Versace. Then I also got a wallet when the early access link dropped from Fendi. I’m very excited to get all the online goodies soon!! I think everything has already shipped out too which is so lovely of them and prompt. 

I found a defect in the scarf though so I’m kind of bummed and waiting for my SA to confirm they’ll refund it. It’s gorgeous. I want to just order it online instead bc the store pieces are so limited in quantity and they’re being tried on and touched a lot.

Also annoyed the slides I got from the store didn’t come with a dust bag. Do the Fendi and Versace rubber pool slides type normally not include a dust bag or two (one for each shoe)?

My Fendace sunglasses didn’t come with a Fendace sunglass case or dust bag or any type of Fendace packaging. My SA gave me the standard Fendi packaging with it and said the sunglasses didn’t have anything Fendace. That seems really strange to me. Has anyone else here gotten any Fendace sunnies yet? Let me know what your packaging was like.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> This Fendace is haunting me. I just saw there is a chain strap me and ordered that too… I need to put my cards into a safe….and lose the code



Stop! I was just asking myself if I need the chain strap too. Can you take my cards and hide them too?


----------



## LaPush

Hello! Do you ladies feel the Sunshine Shopper from this collection is worth buying? The leather in black looks sleek but the other designs comes across as too loud and not very focused. I am confused if I should be interested in this tote!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Stop! I was just asking myself if I need the chain strap too. Can you take my cards and hide them too?


Did you get any of the Fendace bags? To be honest that strap is a winner with any bag. Something of that chunky chain just so reminds me what all the “bad boys” used to wear around their necks in the naughties hehe


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Stop! I was just asking myself if I need the chain strap too. Can you take my cards and hide them too?


Did you get any of the Fendace bags? To be honest that strap is a winner with any bag. Something of that chunky chain just so reminds me what all the “bad boys” used to wear around their necks in the naughties hehe


----------



## so_sofya1985

LaPush said:


> Hello! Do you ladies feel the Sunshine Shopper from this collection is worth buying? The leather in black looks sleek but the other designs comes across as too loud and not very focused. I am confused if I should be interested in this tote!


If I were to buy another Fendace bag it would be the barocco sunshine tote! I feel the black with Fendace logo is not worth the money, not much thought out behind the design. Same goes to those hoodies and card holders…. Well, thankfully, we now live in an era of more is more so why not go all in?


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am just so glad I’m not the only one obsessed @LVLVLVOE


----------



## so_sofya1985

vinotastic said:


> Anyone have any intel on shoes? From the show, it looks like Donatella may put a spin on the fendi first heels


Yes yes there is a chain pair! So expensive tho…not warranted imo


----------



## LaPush

so_sofya1985 said:


> If I were to buy another Fendace bag it would be the barocco sunshine tote! I feel the black with Fendace logo is not worth the money, not much thought out behind the design. Same goes to those hoodies and card holders…. Well, thankfully, we now live in an era of more is more so why not go all in?


I do agree with you that the black Sunshine Shopper with the Fendance logo is overpriced. It looks a lack of creativity as well given the price and they probably tried to pass it off because it was made in leather. Now I have decisions!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LaPush said:


> I do agree with you that the black Sunshine Shopper with the Fendance logo is overpriced. It looks a lack of creativity as well given the price and they probably tried to pass it off because it was made in leather. Now I have decisions!


If you are to have that one crazy tote, let it be it


----------



## so_sofya1985

LaPush said:


> I do agree with you that the black Sunshine Shopper with the Fendance logo is overpriced. It looks a lack of creativity as well given the price and they probably tried to pass it off because it was made in leather. Now I have decisions!


There’s this one as well


----------



## LaPush

so_sofya1985 said:


> There’s this one as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402211


This is large size I believe and I am running out of space to store my bags! I will probably go with a medium size and I considering this design. It comes in pink too!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LaPush said:


> This is large size I believe and I am running out of space to store my bags! I will probably go with a medium size and I considering this design. It comes in pink too!
> View attachment 5402214


I love this wholeheartedly and had I not purchase 6 bags past month, I’d pick this one up too….


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Glamrus said:


> Thank you. I found this out too late as well!



ilI was able to actually track down a strap through my saks CA in the states and she shipped it out last night. If you’re interested DM me and I’ll give you her contact info. Seems like saks has better inventory left than the boutiques!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> There’s this one as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402211


Love this one too prob my fave of the totes


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I love this wholeheartedly and had I not purchase 6 bags past month, I’d pick this one up too….



But this is Fendace! If you really love something definitely get it bc it might haunt you later lol. Maybe you can squeeze it in and then go on a strict 3-6 month plan?

I’m such an enabler ‍


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LaPush said:


> This is large size I believe and I am running out of space to store my bags! I will probably go with a medium size and I considering this design. It comes in pink too!
> View attachment 5402214


Smaller bags and SLG’s can be stored in larger bags…and you must have some vertical space you can try to use.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> But this is Fendace! If you really love something definitely get it bc it might haunt you later lol. Maybe you can squeeze it in and then go on a strict 3-6 month plan?
> 
> I’m such an enabler ‍


Ahahahah problem is I really don’t need enabling as I have a “we live once” moto in life (terrible moto I know)!
I would get it knowing it was super limited but it’s everywhere now 
it is on my mind though haha and it’s perfect for kids run around


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Smaller bags and SLG’s can be stored in larger bags…and you must have some vertical space you can try to use.


You are BADDDD  I literally laughed out loud


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes yes there is a chain pair! So expensive tho…not warranted imo



They are definitely overpriced but yes beautiful. Gorgeous. They are also one of the few pairs being heavily marketed prob bc of the price.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ahahahah problem is I really don’t need enabling as I have a “we live once” moto in life (terrible moto I know)!
> I would get it knowing it was super limited but it’s everywhere now
> it is on my mind though haha and it’s perfect for kids run around



Lol true. You did get some gorgeous pieces already too! My favorites. 

I love the silk white baroque baguette too but I also know I’d prob get over it after a few months of getting it so I know I’ll be fine. We can just admire / covet them afar.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> They are definitely overpriced but yes beautiful. Gorgeous. They are also one of the few pairs being heavily marketed prob bc of the price.


Ah good point they are everywhere indeed!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Lol true. You did get some gorgeous pieces already too! My favorites.
> 
> I love the silk white baroque baguette too but I also know I’d prob get over it after a few months of getting it so I know I’ll be fine. We can just admire / covet them afar.


I want the swimsuit though…. Haha


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are BADDDD  I literally laughed out loud



*giggles*

What are your thoughts on the jewelry? I love that FF pattern band ring and the bracelet as an anklet but….it’s brass.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I want the swimsuit though…. Haha



I love that you can also wear the swimsuits as bodysuits!! Which one are you eying? It seems like we have similar faves so I’m guessing it’s this one:


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Did you get any of the Fendace bags? To be honest that strap is a winner with any bag. Something of that chunky chain just so reminds me what all the “bad boys” used to wear around their necks in the naughties hehe



Omg you’re so right!!

I didn’t do a bag but I did impulse buy this mens zippy wallet:


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Definitely the first outing it will be for my birthday and I will wear it with the black Fendace dress I got!
> But then I think it could work with anything : crop or not crop white ribbed sleeveless tee with baggy/straight jeans
> 
> or with a black tuxedo jacket and smart cigarette pants
> 
> Or with a classic banking attire - white shirt, black/blue/grey suit
> 
> Gosh this bag will suit everything you will seeeee



When is your birthday? How exciting!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> just had a FOMO moment and bought the last style cosmetic pouch available online. I just love the mix and match of prints.



Fendace FOMO is so real.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Fendace FOMO is so real.


I second that


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> When is your birthday? How exciting!!


28th of May!!!! I am super excited indeed! Also I never owned a little black dress so it’s a great addition to my wardrobe


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> I love that you can also wear the swimsuits as bodysuits!! Which one are you eying? It seems like we have similar faves so I’m guessing it’s this one:


It is absolutely this one! Yes I love it I’m just always concerned about the backside of these - as if not cut high, they make my bum disappear!
Would you wear that with jeans?


----------



## vinotastic

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah good point they are everywhere indeed!



I agree with both of you completely.  However, I still got them  .  They should arrive later today.  I am a big shoe person over bags so this is in my wheel house.  Even my husband was begrudgingly understandable. ha!


I'm kicking myself for not asking about jewelry during pre order because my SA at bloomingdales NYC is trying to get me one of the bracelets.  We'll see if it happens but hopefully I decide to keep the shoes.

FYI - the bedazzled scarf/necklace finally dropped. Talk about a statement!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> *giggles*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the jewelry? I love that FF pattern band ring and the bracelet as an anklet but….it’s brass.


I wouldn’t spend this much money on brass jewellery no, you can get van cleef sweet Alhambra for that money! Also any flea market will have this pattern necklaces etc for £5-10! True story as I have seen very similar items as. I love markets like that?!


----------



## leatherbabe

LVLVLVOE said:


> I love that you can also wear the swimsuits as bodysuits!! Which one are you eying? It seems like we have similar faves so I’m guessing it’s this one:


I just saw this one it's reversible and has a nice and comparatively subtle FF motif. So two for the price of one!


----------



## leatherbabe

LaPush said:


> Hello! Do you ladies feel the Sunshine Shopper from this collection is worth buying? The leather in black looks sleek but the other designs comes across as too loud and not very focused. I am confused if I should be interested in this tote!


The leather is really nice, imo.


----------



## so_sofya1985

vinotastic said:


> I agree with both of you completely.  However, I still got them  .  They should arrive later today.  I am a big shoe person over bags so this is in my wheel house.  Even my husband was begrudgingly understandable. ha!
> 
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not asking about jewelry during pre order because my SA at bloomingdales NYC is trying to get me one of the bracelets.  We'll see if it happens but hopefully I decide to keep the shoes.
> 
> FYI - the bedazzled scarf/necklace finally dropped. Talk about a statement!


Gosh I wanna see them up close! Please tease us


----------



## so_sofya1985

Gosh I really like the FF boots too! Shall I just heck it and get the whole collection lol cause let’s face this Fendace fomo is real?!!!


----------



## vinotastic

LVLVLVOE said:


> *giggles*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the jewelry? I love that FF pattern band ring and the bracelet as an anklet but….it’s brass.



I love the bracelet and I do think it's a bit expensive but I did put myself on the list for it.  However, I think its about personal style.  If you can enjoy it and not care about the materials, then go for it.  I dont have a lot of bracelets to begin with, so it works for me right now.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVLVLVOE said:


> Maybe we should start a “help me find this fendace” thread. Which country are you in? It is still available in Canada. If you’re in the US there’s gotta be one out there still. I heard there will be another drop and inventory is going to be replenished until mid June too so try to connect with an SA or sign up for the notify option on the website for it. I just signed up to be notified for one of the foulard caps bc I completely overlooked it when it was available. Good luck!


Ahh I’m in the US!  I signed up for the notify me option on Versace but Fendi doesn’t even give that option   And I’m in a city that doesn’t even have a Fendi or Versace boutique, so lame!  But I’m headed to Italy in 2 weeks so maybe I’ll get super lucky and some lingering stock will be left in store haha (probably not but I’ll be stalking!). That’s good to know about the June replenishment thank you!!  My husband was like - wait what are you doing !?  You can’t buy a bag in Italy if you buy this one I was like shhh it’s a ltd edition swap you don’t understand but even he was like, oh that’s a cool bag


----------



## topglamchic

I’m losing sleep because of Fendace!!!  My appointment with Versace Sa is this evening (there is no Fendi nearby) but, as I haven’t gotten any sleep I might as well get there first thing in the morning. 
And I too have no more space for anything but I need to make space for Fendace!!!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

topglamchic said:


> I’m losing sleep because of Fendace!!!  My appointment with Versace Sa is this evening (there is no Fendi nearby) but, as I haven’t gotten any sleep I might as well get there first thing in the morning.
> And I too have no more space for anything but I need to make space for Fendace!!!!



Yes try to go early and maybe she can fit you in sooner! Then go to bed early tonight next to your new goodies. Also we can help you make space *puts on the home edit on netflix*.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Ahh I’m in the US!  I signed up for the notify me option on Versace but Fendi doesn’t even give that option   And I’m in a city that doesn’t even have a Fendi or Versace boutique, so lame! But I’m headed to Italy in 2 weeks so maybe I’ll get super lucky and some lingering stock will be left in store haha (probably not but I’ll be stalking!). That’s good to know about the June replenishment thank you!! My husband was like - wait what are you doing !? You can’t buy a bag in Italy if you buy this one I was like shhh it’s a ltd edition swap you don’t understand but even he was like, oh that’s a cool bag



Omg I’m so jealous you’re going to Italy and you’ll get to experience Fendace super IRL there!! How fun!!! I’m sending you all the good inventory energy.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

vinotastic said:


> I love the bracelet and I do think it's a bit expensive but I did put myself on the list for it.  However, I think its about personal style.  If you can enjoy it and not care about the materials, then go for it.  I dont have a lot of bracelets to begin with, so it works for me right now.



Agreed!! Plus you can’t go wrong with investing in any Fendace piece with the street value alone once everything is super sold out. Also love (some) the bracelets to wear as anklets too. Which one are you getting?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> It is absolutely this one! Yes I love it I’m just always concerned about the backside of these - as if not cut high, they make my bum disappear!
> Would you wear that with jeans?





so_sofya1985 said:


> Gosh I really like the FF boots too! Shall I just heck it and get the whole collection lol cause let’s face this Fendace fomo is real?!!!



The swimsuit as a bodysuit with jeans and the boots!!! *screams*

Yes definitely with jeans or even denim shorts too. And would be gorg with this skirt below or the longer silk one too (Ikyk which one).


----------



## vinotastic

ATLbagaddict said:


> Ahh I’m in the US!  I signed up for the notify me option on Versace but Fendi doesn’t even give that option   And I’m in a city that doesn’t even have a Fendi or Versace boutique, so lame!  But I’m headed to Italy in 2 weeks so maybe I’ll get super lucky and some lingering stock will be left in store haha (probably not but I’ll be stalking!). That’s good to know about the June replenishment thank you!!  My husband was like - wait what are you doing !?  You can’t buy a bag in Italy if you buy this one I was like shhh it’s a ltd edition swap you don’t understand but even he was like, oh that’s a cool bag



I'm in the US and I have a fendi boutique (no versace) but they were shut out from the launch.  I ordered thru an SA in another boutique about 2 hours from me.  If you want his info for the next drop, PM me and I'll share.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

leatherbabe said:


> I just saw this one it's reversible and has a nice and comparatively subtle FF motif. So two for the price of one!


I love the inside too and thought the same at first but then saw an unboxing / reveal video where the girl turned it inside out and I realized that won’t work bc the back neckline has a couple of giant tags attached to it. But maybe with a jacket over it for sure!!


----------



## vinotastic

LVLVLVOE said:


> Agreed!! Plus you can’t go wrong with investing in any Fendace piece with the street value alone once everything is super sold out. Also love (some) the bracelets to wear as anklets too. Which one are you getting?



I saw the multicolor Versace baguette (not sure if thats the right way to describe it) listed for resale already at 6500!! So street value is already among us.  The anklet idea is genius.  I'm not sure if it would work for me, but I would so try!  I'm trying for the smaller F bracelet from the fendi site.  I think its 7 something.  The larger one looks amazing but I know it be too much for my petite frame


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I wouldn’t spend this much money on brass jewellery no, you can get van cleef sweet Alhambra for that money! Also any flea market will have this pattern necklaces etc for £5-10! True story as I have seen very similar items as. I love markets like that?!



Me too!! And anything vintagey. I feel the same re brass. I think I get it from my Mom bc she is such a “solid gold” snob (it’s the middle eastern in her lol). Wish there were some fine jewelry Fendace pieces too. I would def invest in that bc my name starts with the letter F too.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> 28th of May!!!! I am super excited indeed! Also I never owned a little black dress so it’s a great addition to my wardrobe



Gemini twins!! Mine is June 13.

Your first LBD is Fendace … I’m so proud of you.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

vinotastic said:


> I agree with both of you completely.  However, I still got them  .  They should arrive later today.  I am a big shoe person over bags so this is in my wheel house.  Even my husband was begrudgingly understandable. ha!
> 
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not asking about jewelry during pre order because my SA at bloomingdales NYC is trying to get me one of the bracelets.  We'll see if it happens but hopefully I decide to keep the shoes.
> 
> FYI - the bedazzled scarf/necklace finally dropped. Talk about a statement!



Definitely keep!! They are overpriced but they’re allowed to be bc Fendace. With the heavy press around them they are going to stay one of the top iconic it pieces from the collection years from now. This all adds up in shoe math.

Scarf necklace is TDF.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Me too!! And anything vintagey. I feel the same re brass. I think I get it from my Mom bc she is such a “solid gold” snob (it’s the middle eastern in her lol). Wish there were some fine jewelry Fendace pieces too. I would def invest in that bc my name starts with the letter F too.


Hahahah same here! My mom does not rate costume jewellery so I learn from the best! Also flea markets have far and beyond what they produced haha

itis so funny you mention fine jewellery from Fendi - I asked this my darling SA last month - why don’t they make fine jewellery! Those Fendace hoops for example, I wouldn’t pay £700 for the brass version, but you give me that in solid gold and I will be all over it no matter price tag?!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

vinotastic said:


> I saw the multicolor Versace baguette (not sure if thats the right way to describe it) listed for resale already at 6500!! So street value is already among us.  The anklet idea is genius.  I'm not sure if it would work for me, but I would so try!  I'm trying for the smaller F bracelet from the fendi site.  I think its 7 something.  The larger one looks amazing but I know it be too much for my petite frame


It bloody needs to be sold out first hahaha won’t work if they keep bringing it in! But my daughter already loves my cookie bags so I justify it by creating a solid Fendi collection for the generations to come hehe


----------



## so_sofya1985

Can I just say: I ordered a chain from Fendi this morning and shoes from Versace yesterday…. Fendi shipped already! Versace is still messing about… 

has also anyone noticed how much more expensive Versace goodies are?

i need this website blocked pronto cause I’m adoring that cap with the scarf and the swimming suit and literally Everything in between


----------



## winter_knight

ATLbagaddict said:


> Nooo just got an email that my order was cancelled  figured it was too good to be true when it said last one in stock. So bummed ! I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all ☹


I got a similar email this morning and I did not order the last on in stock. Sucks.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Been enjoying my morning living vicariously through her! I do agree that both Fendi and Versace outdone each other in this collab and this is unlike all those other lazy collabs of slapping each other logo into one another.

So far I've been tempted on the sneakers department (and the dresses, OMG just WOW). Been loving what I see on the Versace website as well!!



(I love how Cassie's love for this collection truly shows! Hahahah I enjoy her videos so much despite having the complete opposite of a personal style)


----------



## vinotastic

The chain shoes are here and they are beyond fabulous. And omg so comfy. My general style isn’t very bold but I go for statement accessories and this fits the bill.  Apologies that its not the best photos.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LVLVLVOE said:


> Love this one too prob my fave of the totes



I take this back! Just saw it IRL at Versace. Maybe I need to see it styled but it just looked like a bedazzled linen tote to me at first glance.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I want the swimsuit though…. Haha



So we’re def getting swimsuits right? My size is sold out in the same one I posted for you but I’ll get the black and gold if you get one too…lol.


----------



## JavaJo

@LVLVLVOE @so_sofya1985 So much fun reading your repartee!!! Hilarious!!!  Can’t wait to see “who wore it better” posts soon


----------



## liamcz

Has anyone been to the pop up in NYC? Is stock still available? Missed out on the full sized white baguette online


----------



## lizardlife

Just snagged a pair of the Fendace Safety Pin sunglasses in black online! Grab them if you want them!


----------



## topglamchic

I couldn’t bring myself to get another tote!  The sunshine tote they have is lovely!  Instead I went with a t-shirt. I will finally get some sleep, I hope!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I shared this earlier but still excited. From Versace I just got an overpriced barrette.  I lost about 60% of my hair in 2016. It took till 2022 before it began to look good. And the barrette is the first thing I have bought in 6 years to bring attention to my hair.
I also got a beauty pouch. Basically a makeup bag from Fendi. I’m just excited !


----------



## lizardlife

LemonDrop said:


> I shared this earlier but still excited. From Versace I just got an overpriced barrette.  I lost about 60% of my hair in 2016. It took till 2022 before it began to look good. And the barrette is the first thing I have bought in 6 years to bring attention to my hair.
> I also got a beauty pouch. Basically a makeup bag from Fendi. I’m just excited !


congrats! I was eyeing that barrette and it's a gorgeous piece. I'm so happy you got it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LemonDrop said:


> I shared this earlier but still excited. From Versace I just got an overpriced barrette.  I lost about 60% of my hair in 2016. It took till 2022 before it began to look good. And the barrette is the first thing I have bought in 6 years to bring attention to my hair.
> I also got a beauty pouch. Basically a makeup bag from Fendi. I’m just excited !


I love that barrette and super happy you are celebrating your hair with a new adornment


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> So we’re def getting swimsuits right? My size is sold out in the same one I posted for you but I’ll get the black and gold if you get one too…lol.


My size is out too!! I’m scared to get 42 as I have a long body and don’t want it to get into my bits….
I don’t like the black one - it’s the one saying Fendace right?
What about the barocco one on Versace site? They also have a bikini version!


----------



## so_sofya1985

vinotastic said:


> The chain shoes are here and they are beyond fabulous. And omg so comfy. My general style isn’t very bold but I go for statement accessories and this fits the bill.  Apologies that its not the best photos.
> 
> View attachment 5402609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402612


Jesus Christ…. These shoes look stunning on you…. Oh my!!!! Speechless honestly! These shoes can elevate the most simple outfit


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> So we’re def getting swimsuits right? My size is sold out in the same one I posted for you but I’ll get the black and gold if you get one too…lol.


Also maybe we need a pareo?


----------



## so_sofya1985

JavaJo said:


> @LVLVLVOE @so_sofya1985 So much fun reading your repartee!!! Hilarious!!!  Can’t wait to see “who wore it better” posts soon


We are very sad aren’t we both obsessed


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I decided to play around and create a few “me” looks… this is how I’d style these new goodies I got:
Once again, we are moving houses so excuse the mess as we are in a temp accommodation and living out of suitcases ain’t easy…


----------



## evajenny4

Hi all! Did everybody get their pieces? I managed to get the small gold baguette so was super happy. In the end absolutely everything was in stock online - we really didn’t need to panic!


----------



## syrenstones

evajenny4 said:


> Hi all! Did everybody get their pieces? I managed to get the small gold baguette so was super happy. In the end absolutely everything was in stock online - we really didn’t need to panic!


Unfortunately not.  I pre-ordered the standard size gold baguette, which I was unsure about because it’s so expensive. When I saw that everything was in stock online I relaxed a bit, then placed more orders in the evening (the mini gold and the nano brown from Versace) but both orders were cancelled.


----------



## evajenny4

syrenstones said:


> Unfortunately not.  I pre-ordered the standard size gold baguette, which I was unsure about because it’s so expensive. When I saw that everything was in stock online I relaxed a bit, then placed more orders in the evening (the mini gold and the nano brown from Versace) but both orders were cancelled.




Oh no I’m sorry to hear that! Are you in the US? It’s crazy as it seems like lots of things sold out there, here in the U.K. 80% of the collection is still in stock! Maybe they’ll redistribute stock or there’ll be replenishments (or even returns). My sister got the large gold - it’s really beautiful in real life - I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you, I’m sure you’ll get it eventually!


----------



## syrenstones

Uak


evajenny4 said:


> Oh no I’m sorry to hear that! Are you in the US? It’s crazy as it seems like lots of things sold out there, here in the U.K. 80% of the collection is still in stock! Maybe they’ll redistribute stock or there’ll be replenishments (or even returns). My sister got the large gold - it’s really beautiful in real life - I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you, I’m sure you’ll get it eventually!


I’m in the UK as well  that’s great to hear! My large gold arrived as well but I haven’t been able to pick it up yet. I think I’m a bit apprehensive because I haven’t yet seen it in real life or seen anyone else’s photos of it. I’m so glad your sister loves it!


----------



## evajenny4

syrenstones said:


> Uak
> 
> I’m in the UK as well  that’s great to hear! My large gold arrived as well but I haven’t been able to pick it up yet. I think I’m a bit apprehensive because I haven’t yet seen it in real life or seen anyone else’s photos of it. I’m so glad your sister loves it!



Ah I’m glad your large gold arrived! I’m sure you will love it when you see it. (Also the nano brown keeps coming in and out of stock on versace so keep your eye on it!)


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> Just snagged a pair of the Fendace Safety Pin sunglasses in black online! Grab them if you want them!



Yay!!! They are gorgeous. I got them in the havana too. Let me know what the packaging looks like when you get yours. My SA said there was no Fendace box for them which seemed strange bc everything else has packaging.


----------



## averagejoe

so_sofya1985 said:


> has also anyone noticed how much more expensive Versace goodies are?



I definitely noticed how the prices of the items are not in line with some of Versace's regular prices. It's Versace with Fendi prices!


----------



## averagejoe

vinotastic said:


> The chain shoes are here and they are beyond fabulous. And omg so comfy. My general style isn’t very bold but I go for statement accessories and this fits the bill.  Apologies that its not the best photos.
> 
> View attachment 5402609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402612


W O W!!!


----------



## averagejoe

evajenny4 said:


> Hi all! Did everybody get their pieces? I managed to get the small gold baguette so was super happy. In the end absolutely everything was in stock online - we really didn’t need to panic!


I am glad that everything was available online. The Versace and Fendi SAs made the collection sound so exclusive that I thought that most pieces would not be available for sale, but it worked out. Not great for my spending, though, as this was completely unbudgeted for. I was under the impression that I would not like whatever small selection went to the boutiques. I got 3 pieces so far (1 from Versace, 2 from Fendi) and want two more from Fendi. Actually I want a LOT more from Fendi, but realistically 2 more. I hope they don't sell out while I wait for my new credit card billing cycle to start!


----------



## evajenny4

averagejoe said:


> I am glad that everything was available online. The Versace and Fendi SAs made the collection sound so exclusive that I thought that most pieces would not be available for sale, but it worked out. Not great for my spending, though, as this was completely unbudgeted for. I was under the impression that I would not like whatever small selection went to the boutiques. I got 3 pieces so far (1 from Versace, 2 from Fendi) and want two more from Fendi. Actually I want a LOT more from Fendi, but realistically 2 more. I hope they don't sell out while I wait for my new credit card billing cycle to start!



Literally! The SAs were saying they were only getting a couple of each item so I was panicked the days before! 

I’m the exact same - I got a piece from Fendi and a piece from Versace. Now I want a lot more but realistically 2-3. I’m also wondering whether to hold fire though and wait for this second drop! There are a few pieces that weren’t released and I’m wondering whether they will be with the second drop Eg. This baguette!


----------



## so_sofya1985

evajenny4 said:


> Literally! The SAs were saying they were only getting a couple of each item so I was panicked the days before!
> 
> I’m the exact same - I got a piece from Fendi and a piece from Versace. Now I want a lot more but realistically 2-3. I’m also wondering whether to hold fire though and wait for this second drop! There are a few pieces that weren’t released and I’m wondering whether they will be with the second drop Eg. This baguette!


This is a beautiful baguette woahhhh I don’t even remember seeing it


----------



## lizardlife

That baguette I’ve seen in UK sales but not US yet. Maybe at the Fendace pop up?

I also only budgeted for a baguette But ended up with so much more. No regrets tho.


----------



## am2022

Any owners of the gold regular baguette and got their bags to model? Pretty pls.  My SA has one on hold and I honestly can't give her a straight answer... Then, my other SA has the black mini baguette on hold as well.... This will be my first baguette... Skipped all the pretty Peekaboo but got a fendace twilly to wrap around my white I see u east/ west Peekaboo handles so she can be reborn into this fendace era
Sunshine totes are so pretty too


LVLVLVOE said:


> It’s very pretty!! I don’t know how to describe it. Hmmm…it’s soft and texturey for sure. It doesn’t feel like metal and it also doesn’t look like metal IRL. The gold is matte. It has some weight to it. Hope this helps!


----------



## poleneceline

I have a very understated style normally, but I absolutely love this collection! I think they did a great job. I especially love the blue and gold La Medusa bag. 









						Versace Women's Fendace La Medusa Medium Handbag in print | Versace US
					

Fendace La Medusa Medium Handbag from Versace Women's Collection. A creative dialogue between Kim Jones and Donatella Versace, Versace's signature La Medusa handbag is reimagined in the Fendace Gold Baroque print, adorned by a Medusa plaque and Fendi hardware at the flap. The versatile style can...




					www.versace.com


----------



## am2022

here’s the bag 
Both small and regular !
Pls post reviews - thanks ! 
modeling photos too ! 



amacasa said:


> Any owners of the gold regular baguette and got their bags to model? Pretty pls.  My SA has one on hold and I honestly can't give her a straight answer... Then, my other SA has the black mini baguette on hold as well.... This will be my first baguette... Skipped all the pretty Peekaboo but got a fendace twilly to wrap around my white I see u east/ west Peekaboo handles so she can be reborn into this fendace era
> Sunshine totes are so pretty too


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sorry me again hahahab


----------



## evajenny4

lizardlife said:


> That baguette I’ve seen in UK sales but not US yet. Maybe at the Fendace pop up?
> 
> I also only budgeted for a baguette But ended up with so much more. No regrets tho.



Oh no way! Ok maybe I need to go to the pop up because I haven’t seen it anywhere!! Same with this fendi first - I’ve only ever seen this one random photo and I’m obsessed but have never seen it on sale anywhere! Second drop? Or maybe very exclusive


----------



## am2022

Yes haven’t seen this ! This was worn by harlow during the Fendace show and looked so great on her !   
maybe second drop ? 
This is LA pop up ! 





evajenny4 said:


> Oh no way! Ok maybe I need to go to the pop up because I haven’t seen it anywhere!! Same with this fendi first - I’ve only ever seen this one random photo and I’m obsessed but have never seen it on sale anywhere! Second drop? Or maybe very exclusive


----------



## am2022

Beverly Hills store and LA pop up ! Lots of RTW - PM me if you guys need an SA - serious buyers pls as you need full payment to reserve items they’re waiting for - fully refundable if item promised never gets restock but saves your place in line .
If you end up returning - store credit only !


----------



## lizardlife

evajenny4 said:


> Oh no way! Ok maybe I need to go to the pop up because I haven’t seen it anywhere!! Same with this fendi first - I’ve only ever seen this one random photo and I’m obsessed but have never seen it on sale anywhere! Second drop? Or maybe very exclusive



that Fendi First was in Cassie thropes Fendace shopping vlog. The pink baguette I think I saw in the UK site for the same price as the sequins baguette so it’s probably very rare and $$$$.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

My order just arrived! Omg she is stunning in person! This picture does not do this bag justice whatsoever… everything the hardware the construction just beautiful


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Also talking about bags not released in the first drop I didn’t see this one… hope it’s part of drop 2 as well!


----------



## hyderevelation

amacasa said:


> Any owners of the gold regular baguette and got their bags to model? Pretty pls.  My SA has one on hold and I honestly can't give her a straight answer... Then, my other SA has the black mini baguette on hold as well.... This will be my first baguette... Skipped all the pretty Peekaboo but got a fendace twilly to wrap around my white I see u east/ west Peekaboo handles so she can be reborn into this fendace era
> Sunshine totes are so pretty too


This is the medium gold on me. It’s super special IRL and the pics of it on the Fendi website are pretty true to color. Its a lot paler gold than the runway lighting originally made it look. Just waiting for my baguette chain to come in to complete the look


----------



## Raaz

Hey guys..first proper Fendi/ Versace bag here. I have decided on mini sunshine shooter. Can’t decide on the colour. I personally like the black but already have a few black/neutral colours…although this one is certainly not neutral but I want to incorporate different colours in my collection. Please recommend which to buy white or black. Thank you. Xx


----------



## averagejoe

My first piece of 3 so far. Was deciding between the Fendi Flow and Versace Trigrecas, and the Trigrecas won.


----------



## couturequeen

jgodcheergrl said:


> My order just arrived! Omg she is stunning in person! This picture does not do this bag justice whatsoever… everything the hardware the construction just beautiful


Did you order the gold chain strap as well? Debating whether I need it for this bag.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

couturequeen said:


> Did you order the gold chain strap as well? Debating whether I need it for this bag.



I did order it! It was sold out online so I found it through my Saks CA. It just hasn’t arrived yet!


----------



## so_sofya1985

So the greed took over and I ordered two more items, but now I really want the sunglasses too with pins on the side to match the cap?!!! None of it better get cancelled!


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> My first piece of 3 so far. Was deciding between the Fendi Flow and Versace Trigrecas, and the Trigrecas won.
> View attachment 5403898
> View attachment 5403899



  Go Jo!

F*ng Fierce! They literally represent the full-on-ness for both houses 

The key pattern round the outside of the bottom of the shoe is such a cool touch. Are you going to wear them or just keep (a la collector)?

Congrats on these but I will need to see more.


----------



## papertiger

hyderevelation said:


> This is the medium gold on me. It’s super special IRL and the pics of it on the Fendi website are pretty true to color. Its a lot paler gold than the runway lighting originally made it look. Just waiting for my baguette chain to come in to complete the look
> 
> View attachment 5403844



Really stunning on you, really fits with your style


----------



## papertiger

jgodcheergrl said:


> My order just arrived! Omg she is stunning in person! This picture does not do this bag justice whatsoever… everything the hardware the construction just beautiful



Beautiful! Go rock


----------



## papertiger

vinotastic said:


> The chain shoes are here and they are beyond fabulous. And omg so comfy. My general style isn’t very bold but I go for statement accessories and this fits the bill.  Apologies that its not the best photos.
> 
> View attachment 5402609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402612



  If I could stand in the (let alone strut) I would fight you for them. I guess I'd be happy enough with these under glass in my sitting room cabinet.

I think my favourite First and my Favourite Favourite everything, congratulations


----------



## vinotastic

papertiger said:


> If I could stand in the (let alone strut) I would fight you for them. I guess I'd be happy enough with these under glass in my sitting room cabinet.
> 
> I think my favourite First and my Favourite Favourite everything, congratulations



Strutting is easier than you think


----------



## syrenstones

Raaz said:


> Hey guys..first proper Fendi/ Versace bag here. I have decided on mini sunshine shooter. Can’t decide on the colour. I personally like the black but already have a few black/neutral colours…although this one is certainly not neutral but I want to incorporate different colours in my collection. Please recommend which to buy white or black. Thank you. Xx


I think both are great choices! I would personally I think go with the white even though I prefer black in general because it would both be something light and different but also a unique piece.


----------



## am2022

these are equally adorable ! Wanted this print too and was going to go for tote in pink/ white but in the end settled with the WOC in brown/ pink .
The brown will not show dirt easily but if you’re extra careful then maybe the pink is what you need esp if it fills a gap in your collection !



Raaz said:


> Hey guys..first proper Fendi/ Versace bag here. I have decided on mini sunshine shooter. Can’t decide on the colour. I personally like the black but already have a few black/neutral colours…although this one is certainly not neutral but I want to incorporate different colours in my collection. Please recommend which to buy white or black. Thank you. Xx


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> Go Jo!
> 
> F*ng Fierce! They literally represent the full-on-ness for both houses
> 
> The key pattern round the outside of the bottom of the shoe is such a cool touch. Are you going to wear them or just keep (a la collector)?
> 
> Congrats on these but I will need to see more.


Thanks! Yeah I think that the Trigrecas are the best at combining both houses in terms of men's sneakers. The Fendi Flow version looks a bit lazy in my opinion.

I will definitely be wearing them. They're the loudest shoes I currently own.


----------



## Raaz

syrenstones said:


> I think both are great choices! I would personally I think go with the white even though I prefer black in general because it would both be something light and different but also a unique piece.





amacasa said:


> these are equally adorable ! Wanted this print too and was going to go for tote in pink/ white but in the end settled with the WOC in brown/ pink .
> The brown will not show dirt easily but if you’re extra careful then maybe the pink is what you need esp if it fills a gap in your collection !


Good point, I was thinking of the Woc too but not sure if the normal sized phone will fit in. Do you know if it does, I think I have IPhone XS. 

Yup.the pink/white would have certainly filled a gap in my collection, but Inhave to admit it’s proper white mostly and in the end, I was afraid of it getting dirty overtime. 
CONCLUSION- I got the black mini shopper for two reasons 1) I preferred how both Versace and Fendi print are in perfect balance as opposed to the print on the white one [at least online] 
2) The black one will be easier to keep clean but is still bright enough to be used in the summer…and all year round. 

Having said that I still love the white one…oh…choices, choices.


----------



## am2022

MY WOC shipped from Vegas and Will arrive in a day or so . Will see if my phone fits - I have iPhone 11 Pro plus .
I’m a pink girl but settled with a twilly to wrap around my white peekaboo !

But these bags will be around and more will trickle in - it ain’t over yet !  


Raaz said:


> Good point, I was thinking of the Woc too but not sure if the normal sized phone will fit in. Do you know if it does, I think I have IPhone XS.
> 
> Yup.the pink/white would have certainly filled a gap in my collection, but Inhave to admit it’s proper white mostly and in the end, I was afraid of it getting dirty overtime.
> CONCLUSION- I got the black mini shopper for two reasons 1) I preferred how both Versace and Fendi print are in perfect balance as opposed to the print on the white one [at least online]
> 2) The black one will be easier to keep clean but is still bright enough to be used in the summer…and all year round.
> 
> Having said that I still love the white one…oh…choices, choices.


----------



## polly720

Hi does anyone have an SA that can help me find this bag please I’m in CA


----------



## polly720

jgodcheergrl said:


> ilI was able to actually track down a strap through my saks CA in the states and she shipped it out last night. If you’re interested DM me and I’ll give you her contact info. Seems like saks has better inventory left than the boutiques!


Hi can I get your SA info please


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> MY WOC shipped from Vegas and Will arrive in a day or so . Will see if my phone fits - I have iPhone 11 Pro plus .
> I’m a pink girl but settled with a twilly to wrap around my white peekaboo !
> 
> But these bags will be around and more will trickle in - it ain’t over yet !


You really think they will come back in stock?


----------



## Raaz

amacasa said:


> MY WOC shipped from Vegas and Will arrive in a day or so . Will see if my phone fits - I have iPhone 11 Pro plus .
> I’m a pink girl but settled with a twilly to wrap around my white peekaboo !
> 
> But these bags will be around and more will trickle in - it ain’t over yet !


Thank you..please update. If it fits, I might get the pink WoC too if still available. I quite liked the look of it. Xx


----------



## am2022

That’s my gut feeling and if it doesn’t, the 2nd drop seem to have promising designs too!!

Also ,  Neimans , saks and Bergdorfs will probably have their own Fendace items maybe 6 months down the road .

I remember when the Fendi first mules had run out of stock everywhere at fendi boutiques - then 6 months later - became full stock at these boutiques !

But then  again If you’re 100% sure you want it - no better time than now 


so_sofya1985 said:


> You really think they will come back in stock?


----------



## evajenny4

amacasa said:


> That’s my gut feeling and if it doesn’t, the 2nd drop seem to have promising designs too!!
> 
> Also ,  Neimans , saks and Bergdorfs will probably have their own Fendace items maybe 6 months down the road .
> 
> I remember when the Fendi first mules had run out of stock everywhere at fendi boutiques - then 6 months later - became full stock at these boutiques !
> 
> But then  again If you’re 100% sure you want it - no better time than now



Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?


----------



## am2022

SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !


QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
> But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
> Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !
> 
> 
> QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
> Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?



View attachment 5404228
View attachment 5404227

[/QUOTE]
Omgggg YASSSS you rock!

i love how they also call it investments lol


----------



## evajenny4

amacasa said:


> SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
> But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
> Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !
> 
> 
> QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
> Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?



View attachment 5404228
View attachment 5404227

[/QUOTE]

You are a STAR! Yes pls if you can get any info on bags - I’m wondering whether to go all out on pieces in this drop or save a little for drop 2!


----------



## so_sofya1985

evajenny4 said:


> View attachment 5404228
> View attachment 5404227



You are a STAR! Yes pls if you can get any info on bags - I’m wondering whether to go all out on pieces in this drop or save a little for drop 2!
[/QUOTE]
Same!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

iPhone 11 Pro in Woc


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

iPhone 11 Pro + 10 cards. Not the best pictures but hope this helpful somehow.


----------



## snibor

I haven’t purchased anything but this collab is fantastic!   Looking forward to seeing more photos of your purchases.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe




----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

The color of this bag is very gold gold. Here is the picture to compare to Chanel 19 with GHW (22P N5025) and Lady Dior with champagne GHW. Hope it helps.


----------



## Raaz

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> iPhone 11 Pro in Woc


Thanks for the pics….so tempted now!


----------



## Raaz

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> View attachment 5404294
> 
> 
> The color of this bag is very gold gold. Here is the picture to compare to Chanel 19 with GHW (22P N5025) and Lady Dior with champagne GHW. Hope it helps.


Love your collection overall. It’s a beautiful baguette.


----------



## Raaz

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> iPhone 11 Pro + 10 cards. Not the best pictures but hope this helpful somehow.


It’s very helpful indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Raaz

amacasa said:


> SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
> But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
> Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !
> 
> 
> QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
> Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?



View attachment 5404228
View attachment 5404227

[/QUOTE]
They just want us to keep spending money in instalments.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Raaz said:


> Love your collection overall. It’s a beautiful baguette.


Thank you. It’s my first baguette actually. It’s funny that I am usually not a big fan of baguettes or gold but this was an instant must have for some reason


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Here is bracelet and necklace. You can adjust the length of the necklace by pulling the small round piece.


----------



## Leejah

So happy to have this forum and read all the post from people just as excited about this collection as me ! My friends and family just don’t get it and are sick of me talking about it, hahaha. Can’t wait to continue to see what everyone has been able to get ! Here is my contribution, pieces 1 and 2 out of my 9 item order! Can’t wait for my bags to come especially since I haven’t seen one of them online or it being mentioned by anyone. This is one of the bags I ordered and I will DEF be taking pics once it comes in! The hoodie and sweats came in today Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## lemonlime46

amacasa said:


> SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
> But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
> Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !
> 
> 
> QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
> Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?



View attachment 5404228
View attachment 5404227

[/QUOTE]
do you know when 2nd drop will occur?


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Leejah said:


> So happy to have this forum and read all the post from people just as excited about this collection as me ! My friends and family just don’t get it and are sick of me talking about it, hahaha. Can’t wait to continue to see what everyone has been able to get ! Here is my contribution, pieces 1 and 2 out of my 9 item order! Can’t wait for my bags to come especially since I haven’t seen one of them online or it being mentioned by anyone. This is one of the bags I ordered and I will DEF be taking pics once it comes in! The hoodie and sweats came in today Thanks for letting me share !


Congrats! This bag is piece of art literally. I saw this bag in store and was so tempted but didn't buy at the end. The FF medium looks and feels big on me. I wish they made it in small. Enjoy your new purchases! This collection is indeed so exciting


----------



## Leejah

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Congrats! This bag is piece of art literally. I saw this bag in store and was so tempted but didn't buy at the end. The FF medium looks and feels big on me. I wish they made it in small. Enjoy your new purchases! This collection is indeed so exciting


Thanks so much! I literally had that discussion with my SA about the size, but then FOMO kicked in, hahaha.


----------



## caffelatte

Anitta wore the mesh gown to the Billboard music awards!


----------



## am2022

It’s June 16  !   


xwendzx said:


> View attachment 5404228
> View attachment 5404227


do you know when 2nd drop will occur?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leejah

caffelatte said:


> Anitta wore the mesh gown to the Billboard music awards!



She has been KILLING it! First at the met gala and now this


----------



## LemonDrop

anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.



All my orders from Fendi and Versace shipped out a couple of hours after I purchased. One item was “last one in stock” but it shipped too. I’m in Canada but I don’t think that should affect processing time. How long has it been?


----------



## caffelatte

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.



I made 3 orders on the Versace website this weekend: 1 was cancelled within a few hours, 1 shipped after a day, and 1 nothing yet (ordered Saturday morning) but the customer service rep said the online warehouse “confirmed” the order.. hopefully it ships!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> So the greed took over and I ordered two more items, but now I really want the sunglasses too with pins on the side to match the cap?!!! None of it better get cancelled!
> View attachment 5404007



Omg I’m so jealous you found the cap!! I missed it but waiting for a restock. It’s so pretty!! Yay!! Yes you def need the safety pin sunnies.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> My size is out too!! I’m scared to get 42 as I have a long body and don’t want it to get into my bits….
> I don’t like the black one - it’s the one saying Fendace right?
> What about the barocco one on Versace site? They also have a bikini version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403132



Yes the black and gold is the plain one with Fendace across! I didn’t love it until I saw it IRL. I hear you re bits but my sister did say it fits really well. She was worried about that too. I love the one above too!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

vinotastic said:


> The chain shoes are here and they are beyond fabulous. And omg so comfy. My general style isn’t very bold but I go for statement accessories and this fits the bill.  Apologies that its not the best photos.
> 
> View attachment 5402609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402612



One of the prettiest pairs of shoes I’ve ever seen TBH.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Also maybe we need a pareo?



Agreed!! But I’m nervous about spending on  something cotton that will most likely need to be washed? Will it fade over time or lose its softness etc? This is why I didn’t get a t-shirt too. I did get the mens brown baroque swim shorts with my swimsuit bc washing nylon makes me less nervous lol. I also got a silk scarf so maybe I can use that as a pareo. I wish I had gotten the silk shorts too when they were in stock!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I decided to play around and create a few “me” looks… this is how I’d style these new goodies I got:
> Once again, we are moving houses so excuse the mess as we are in a temp accommodation and living out of suitcases ain’t easy…
> 
> View attachment 5403134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403142


Love your style and all these looks. Can’t wait to see how you style all your new goodies!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

evajenny4 said:


> Oh no I’m sorry to hear that! Are you in the US? It’s crazy as it seems like lots of things sold out there, here in the U.K. 80% of the collection is still in stock! Maybe they’ll redistribute stock or there’ll be replenishments (or even returns). My sister got the large gold - it’s really beautiful in real life - I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you, I’m sure you’ll get it eventually!



Same! Online inventory for Canada was pretty generous but I noticed the US ran out of things very quick.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

amacasa said:


> SA usually sends PDF with prices about a week prior to the drop !
> But saw 2 pages are for 2nd drop !
> Let me ask about bags for 2nd drop !
> 
> 
> QUOTE="evajenny4, post: 35159536, member: 583997"]
> Ooohhhh do you know what’s coming in the 2nd drop already?



View attachment 5404228
View attachment 5404227

Thank you for sharing this!!! I’m dying over the cream and yellow baroque swimsuit. Need to get it pre-ordered asap lol.


----------



## caffelatte

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.



I stopped by my local Fendi boutique this weekend (US) and the SA mentioned that they will have to start sending their boutique stock out next week to fulfill online orders.. has anyone else heard that? It might explain the delay in online orders? I don’t regularly shop at Fendi so I’m not sure how integrated the in store and online inventory is.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

caffelatte said:


> I stopped by my local Fendi boutique this weekend (US) and the SA mentioned that they will have to start sending their boutique stock out next week to fulfill online orders.. has anyone else heard that? It might explain the delay in online orders? I don’t regularly shop at Fendi so I’m not sure how integrated the in store and online inventory is.



My store SA didn’t tell me this but yes it’s def believable. It’s not really a good look for them to still have so many things available in store from this super hyped and yet secretive collection when they only received 1-3 of each item max. It helps them fulfill orders and let’s them say “no sorry everything sold out super fast” which is marketing gold. I’m surprised there are so many SA’s and personal shoppers hustling now to get the bags sold on IG. It looks like the RTW did the best.


----------



## LaPush

Has anyone come across this pink tote?


----------



## am2022

not out yet - have this bookmarked as well - super pretty  


LaPush said:


> Has anyone come across this pink tote?
> View attachment 5404582


----------



## so_sofya1985

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.


Yes! I’m in the same boat! It’s been a few days since I ordered Versace shoes and still nothing… I placed a few orders over the weekend so I am expecting some cancellations…


----------



## LaPush

amacasa said:


> not out yet - have this bookmarked as well - super pretty


I am sure this bag will be beautiful and I am trying to get more pictures. Good to know another person who has an eye on this bag too!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Omg I’m so jealous you found the cap!! I missed it but waiting for a restock. It’s so pretty!! Yay!! Yes you def need the safety pin sunnies.


Let’s just hope it ships out it was the last item and I am now nervous… I had once an issue with Fendi where a few people bought the last item… so there was a glitch


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Agreed!! But I’m nervous about spending on  something cotton that will most likely need to be washed? Will it fade over time or lose its softness etc? This is why I didn’t get a t-shirt too. I did get the mens brown baroque swim shorts with my swimsuit bc washing nylon makes me less nervous lol. I also got a silk scarf so maybe I can use that as a pareo. I wish I had gotten the silk shorts too when they were in stock!


I thought of that too…. Ok we skip pareo! It is an overpriced cotton! And I also refuse to spend silly money on t shirts as they don’t last long with me.


----------



## Raaz

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Thank you. It’s my first baguette actually. It’s funny that I am usually not a big fan of baguettes or gold but this was an instant must have for some reason


I agree!


----------



## br1ho3nna

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.


For Fendi, I got an email that part of my order was shipped, which was items that didn’t include the bag I ordered. Then yesterday I got the email that my order for the bag was cancelled  I tried ordering a bag through a Fendi SA too, and that order was also cancelled. Fendi side has been a mess for me personally


----------



## syrenstones

br1ho3nna said:


> For Fendi, I got an email that part of my order was shipped, which was items that didn’t include the bag I ordered. Then yesterday I got the email that my order for the bag was cancelled  I tried ordering a bag through a Fendi SA too, and that order was also cancelled. Fendi side has been a mess for me personally


Sorry to hear that  if it’s any consolation all of my orders from Versace were cancelled. Which bag had you ordered?


----------



## caffelatte

If anyone is looking for RTW, it looks like there is more stock available to order for the shirts, skirts, safety pin black dress, jackets on the Fendi website. If you click the size button it will update with what is available and which stores!


----------



## br1ho3nna

syrenstones said:


> Sorry to hear that  if it’s any consolation all of my orders from Versace were cancelled. Which bag had you ordered?


Through SA I tried ordering the brown silk baguette. The white and gold silk baguette had been my second choice, and I ordered that one online. The one ordered through SA day of the drop was cancelled like hours after the order was placed. And the one I purchased online was cancelled yesterday which was days after I made the order online. I’m sorry to hear your entire order was cancelled!! Considering how anticipated this drop was I definitely think it could’ve been better handled  I just found out there’s a second drop coming in June, I wonder what pieces are going to be releasing since I haven’t seen anything about that


----------



## so_sofya1985

LemonDrop said:


> anyone else still not have any word on their online order?  My Versace Fendace item shipped but no word from Fendi on my Fendace item. I guess I am a bet apprehensive the order will cancel.


Same here but other way around! My Fendi pieces shipped but Versace is on “open” status since the 13th


----------



## jgodcheergrl

For anyone debating the chain strap … don’t haha it’s so lux and heavy! Gorgeous addition!


----------



## couturequeen

Ashanti performing this weekend


----------



## liamcz

jgodcheergrl said:


> For anyone debating the chain strap … don’t haha it’s so lux and heavy! Gorgeous addition!


I absolutely love the chain! Can be used as a strap, for decoration or even as a choker! Loving how multipurpose it is


----------



## liamcz

br1ho3nna said:


> Through SA I tried ordering the brown silk baguette. The white and gold silk baguette had been my second choice, and I ordered that one online. The one ordered through SA day of the drop was cancelled like hours after the order was placed. And the one I purchased online was cancelled yesterday which was days after I made the order online. I’m sorry to hear your entire order was cancelled!! Considering how anticipated this drop was I definitely think it could’ve been better handled  I just found out there’s a second drop coming in June, I wonder what pieces are going to be releasing since I haven’t seen anything about that


I’m sorry that was your experience  if you’re in NY, the bag was available at the pop up yesterday


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Oh nooo I’m sorry to hear so many orders have been cancelled


----------



## LVLVLVOE

caffelatte said:


> If anyone is looking for RTW, it looks like there is more stock available to order for the shirts, skirts, safety pin black dress, jackets on the Fendi website. If you click the size button it will update with what is available and which stores!



Lots of restock for Canada too! Mens zippy wallet is available rn.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I thought of that too…. Ok we skip pareo! It is an overpriced cotton! And I also refuse to spend silly money on t shirts as they don’t last long with me.



They restocked my size in the swimsuit I originally wanted!! Yay! I’m sure yours will be restocked too. Did you end up getting the colorful one from Versace?


----------



## Leejah

jgodcheergrl said:


> For anyone debating the chain strap … don’t haha it’s so lux and heavy! Gorgeous addition!


Thanks so much for sharing that photo and letting us know wassup! Wellp it’s been decided I NEED this


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Leejah said:


> Thanks so much for sharing that photo and letting us know wassup! Wellp it’s been decided I NEED this



I was on the fence too but it’s so gorgeous and so versatile!


----------



## LemonDrop

so_sofya1985 said:


> Same here but other way around! My Fendi pieces shipped but Versace is on “open” status since the 13th


same here. waiting since the 13th.


----------



## caffelatte

so_sofya1985 said:


> Same here but other way around! My Fendi pieces shipped but Versace is on “open” status since the 13th





LemonDrop said:


> same here. waiting since the 13th.



Bummer! What type of items did you both order? All my orders from this weekend from Versace have shipped today. Maybe try the online chat to see if they have any updates?


----------



## Leejah

Does anyone know if this was released? Could it be coming in the second release ?


----------



## lizardlife

For what it's worth, I didn't see this on any lists anywhere so it's entirely possible it'll be released in the second drop.


----------



## liamcz

Leejah said:


> Does anyone know if this was released? Could it be coming in the second release ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405463


The pink version is live on the site so I’m pretty sure it was released. Just keep checking back in, the black peekaboo mini had disappeared from the site for a day and is listed again now (but still sold out) ‍*shrug*


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> They restocked my size in the swimsuit I originally wanted!! Yay! I’m sure yours will be restocked too. Did you end up getting the colorful one from Versace?


Oh you got it? Ok I saw someone posted a pic of Ashanti wearing it and I didn’t like it on her so I’m having second thoughts


----------



## so_sofya1985

LemonDrop said:


> same here. waiting since the 13th.


I wrote to them on live chat… not much help to be honest. I guess we just have to be patient!


----------



## so_sofya1985

caffelatte said:


> Bummer! What type of items did you both order? All my orders from this weekend from Versace have shipped today. Maybe try the online chat to see if they have any updates?


I ordered a cap with the scarf attached to it and a pair of shoes


----------



## averagejoe

My order of the sleeveless T-shirt came! I love this so much! Also love how they included the shopping bag even though I did not select the gift wrap option for this item. 

The T-shirt is a bit wrinkled. Not sure why it is so wrinkled since it wasn't squished inside the package.


----------



## LemonDrop

@averagejoe the gift bag is gorgeous.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Has anyone heard any word from their SAs about whether any items from the first drop will be replenished?  I emailed the Versace store in Florence haha (I’m obsessed I tell you!) and they were very nice and said the baguette I want was sold out but they could reserve one for me if they got any new stock in. Just wondering how likely that would be and whether it’s worth just trying to hunt one down now in the US instead (but of course the romantic side of me is like, I really wanted to buy a bag on my Italy trip - plus it would be cheaper!).  The Fendi store in Florence doesn’t list an email and I’m on the west coast so calling is a pain with the time difference.  Oh and im bummed im going like *just* in between the first and second drop so I don’t get to shop those goodies either in person, sigh.  First world problems I know!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

averagejoe said:


> My order of the sleeveless T-shirt came! I love this so much! Also love how they included the shopping bag even though I did not select the gift wrap option for this item.
> 
> The T-shirt is a bit wrinkled. Not sure why it is so wrinkled since it wasn't squished inside the package.
> View attachment 5405613
> View attachment 5405614
> View attachment 5405615
> View attachment 5405617



Yay!! Congrats!! It’s gorgeous!! Please do mod shots for us and show us how you’ll style it. My sister just got this yesterday when it restocked too. Love that they included a bag for you too. My Versace boxes yesterday didn’t come with bags but I’m hoping my Fendi boxes will have them. Even though I have no need or use for them lol.


----------



## lizardlife

My SAs at Fendi have held the line that what stock came in is what came in and when it’s gone it’s gone.

it’s possible stock might still be available depending on how individual regions and boutiques sold. Having said that, YouTube is full of people saying their orders were cancelled so it’s really difficult.

the baguettes are also the most popular piece. I would be surprised to find one at this point so I recommend taking whichever one you can find and not wait.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Has anyone heard any word from their SAs about whether any items from the first drop will be replenished?  I emailed the Versace store in Florence haha (I’m obsessed I tell you!) and they were very nice and said the baguette I want was sold out but they could reserve one for me if they got any new stock in. Just wondering how likely that would be and whether it’s worth just trying to hunt one down now in the US instead (but of course the romantic side of me is like, I really wanted to buy a bag on my Italy trip - plus it would be cheaper!).  The Fendi store in Florence doesn’t list an email and I’m on the west coast so calling is a pain with the time difference.  Oh and im bummed im going like *just* in between the first and second drop so I don’t get to shop those goodies either in person, sigh.  First world problems I know!!



Totally understandable!! I hear you re romanticizing the experience in Italy. I think it depends on how much you love the bag. If you are absolutely obsessed with it like as one of your fave bags you’ve ever seen then get it wherever you get the first opportunity bc we want to secure it asap. If it’s something you love but it’s also possible you’re partially getting it to have a special Fendace piece then wait for Italy. That way you’ll enjoy the Fendace experience to the max and worst case if you can’t find it you might find something else you love from the collection.

My SA did mention items will be replenished online and in store until mid June but every store will be replenished accordingly to how their first buy went. For example, if a store sold every piece from their first shipment right away then they’ll likely get better replenishment. If a store only sold 2-3 bags over the first week they’ll most likely not get more and they’ll have to send back what’s left to fill online orders. Also most stores would have found out yesterday what they’ve been allotted in replenishment.

I’m pretty sure the bag you want is still available online in Canada. Do you know anyone here that can get it for you and send it over?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh you got it? Ok I saw someone posted a pic of Ashanti wearing it and I didn’t like it on her so I’m having second thoughts



I didn’t love the way it was styled on her but I’m really excited to see it and try it on IRL. Also love the sheen in the material and the reversible FF side. Although the back has giant tags attached to it so if wearing it reversed it will need something on top. Have you seen the one in the second drop? That one might be my fave but I need to see a better pic of it.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Wondering if I should have just gotten this one bag instead of all the RTW and shoes…she’s so pretty right?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVLVLVOE said:


> Totally understandable!! I hear you re romanticizing the experience in Italy. I think it depends on how much you love the bag. If you are absolutely obsessed with it like as one of your fave bags you’ve ever seen then get it wherever you get the first opportunity bc we want to secure it asap. If it’s something you love but it’s also possible you’re partially getting it to have a special Fendace piece then wait for Italy. That way you’ll enjoy the Fendace experience to the max and worst case if you can’t find it you might find something else you love from the collection.
> 
> My SA did mention items will be replenished online and in store until mid June but every store will be replenished accordingly to how their first buy went. For example, if a store sold every piece from their first shipment right away then they’ll likely get better replenishment. If a store only sold 2-3 bags over the first week they’ll most likely not get more and they’ll have to send back what’s left to fill online orders. Also most stores would have found out yesterday what they’ve been allotted in replenishment.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the bag you want is still available online in Canada. Do you know anyone here that can get it for you and send it over?


That is super helpful, thanks!  I don’t unfortunately - frustrating since I’m basically just over the border. I guess I’m on the fence because I *do* have a personal shopper I’ve used before for another bag and I bet she could work her magic and locate one but then it’s an extra cost+ fee on top of the bag, and final sale of course - And I just don’t feel absolutely sure yet whether it’s a bag I’m lusting over because it’s so cool/beautiful but personally wouldn’t work for my style, or one that would be the perfect statement piece in my collection.  I probably just need to be patient and wait the week and few days and see what happens!  Patience isn’t my strong suit tho


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVLVLVOE said:


> Wondering if I should have just gotten this one bag instead of all the RTW and shoes…she’s so pretty right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405853


I love this one too!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> That is super helpful, thanks!  I don’t unfortunately - frustrating since I’m basically just over the border. I guess I’m on the fence because I *do* have a personal shopper I’ve used before for another bag and I bet she could work her magic and locate one but then it’s an extra cost+ fee on top of the bag, and final sale of course - And I just don’t feel absolutely sure yet whether it’s a bag I’m lusting over because it’s so cool/beautiful but personally wouldn’t work for my style, or one that would be the perfect statement piece in my collection.  I probably just need to be patient and wait the week and few days and see what happens!  Patience isn’t my strong suit tho



Lol I know what you mean. Plus it doesn’t help when there’s so much fear of scarcity around the collection. The Versace website hasn’t restocked yet here but Fendi was restocked yesterday.

I hate that store purchases are exchange only or store credit. I would def hold off on the PS route until we’re closer to the end bc of the sourcing fees. Try to get it online so that you can still return it if you decide not to keep or in person yourself so you can see it and be sure. I hope you find it soon!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> I didn’t love the way it was styled on her but I’m really excited to see it and try it on IRL. Also love the sheen in the material and the reversible FF side. Although the back has giant tags attached to it so if wearing it reversed it will need something on top. Have you seen the one in the second drop? That one might be my fave but I need to see a better pic of it.


Yes the light one right? I am super impatient to see it! I think it could be the one for me. Yes the way Ashanti wore it cheapened the whole look imo, I do like the reversed FF but indeed, how would we remove those labels?
When you try it on, I know it’s a rather intimate purchase, but if you dare, please show us how it sits on normal people lol. I am very curious to see. Also ever since you said the black Fendace looks good in real life I have been looking at it constantly… I might buy it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

averagejoe said:


> My order of the sleeveless T-shirt came! I love this so much! Also love how they included the shopping bag even though I did not select the gift wrap option for this item.
> 
> The T-shirt is a bit wrinkled. Not sure why it is so wrinkled since it wasn't squished inside the package.
> View attachment 5405613
> View attachment 5405614
> View attachment 5405615
> View attachment 5405617


Gosh I love it! Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Wondering if I should have just gotten this one bag instead of all the RTW and shoes…she’s so pretty right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405853


Mmmmmm,…. Nah you good with your goodies


----------



## so_sofya1985

So the chain arrived and I quickly put it on the mini baguette! Also I tried it on as a necklace! Both look fab!

I am still waiting for my FF cropped knit and two items from Versace! Shoes finally shipped today! Yay


----------



## vinotastic

LVLVLVOE said:


> Wondering if I should have just gotten this one bag instead of all the RTW and shoes…she’s so pretty right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405853



 Honestly, I think you made the right choice.  The medusa is fab but the shoes (we know I'm biased there) and RTW are far more "fun" and showcase the fusion of the 2 names in a more unique way.  Truthfully, the baguettes do this better than the medusa (to me).


----------



## so_sofya1985

vinotastic said:


> Honestly, I think you made the right choice.  The medusa is fab but the shoes (we know I'm biased there) and RTW are far more "fun" and showcase the fusion of the 2 names in a more unique way.  Truthfully, the baguettes do this better than the medusa (to me).


Agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## syrenstones

so_sofya1985 said:


> So the chain arrived and I quickly put it on the mini baguette! Also I tried it on as a necklace! Both look fab!
> 
> I am still waiting for my FF cropped knit and two items from Versace! Shoes finally shipped today! Yay
> 
> View attachment 5405859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405860


Ooh! Please share how the chain looks as a necklace.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Look at these cute Fendaci stickers Fendi sent!! Did everyone else get them from Fendi too?

Fendi sent shopping bags with ribbons too but no dust bags or boxes for the swim shorts. My silk scarf came in a dust bag. I don't care so much for the boxes for the shorts but dust bags would have been handy for traveling bc I obviously have to take a beach / poolside vacation immediately now. A box for the scarf would have been nice too. 

No shopping bags, ribbon, or stickers with my Versace packages. Just the Fendaci shoe boxes. I also didn't get any Fendaci stickers with my store purchases but my SA did give me boxes, dust bags, and shopping bags for everything. She even ended up sending me a Fendaci pouch for my sunnies bc they came in a couple of days later.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

syrenstones said:


> Ooh! Please share how the chain looks as a necklace.



Yes please!! @so_sofya1985


----------



## LVLVLVOE

averagejoe said:


> My order of the sleeveless T-shirt came! I love this so much! Also love how they included the shopping bag even though I did not select the gift wrap option for this item.
> 
> The T-shirt is a bit wrinkled. Not sure why it is so wrinkled since it wasn't squished inside the package.
> View attachment 5405613
> View attachment 5405614
> View attachment 5405615
> View attachment 5405617



It's nice that they wrapped your t-shirt in paper! So far my RTW (swim shorts) have arrived only placed inside a shopping bag without any paper or dust bags.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> @averagejoe the gift bag is gorgeous.



The ribbon is really nice too. It's thick and very luxe.


----------



## vinotastic

LVLVLVOE said:


> Look at these cute Fendaci stickers Fendi sent!! Did everyone else get them from Fendi too?
> 
> Fendi sent shopping bags with ribbons too but no dust bags or boxes for the swim shorts. My silk scarf came in a dust bag. I don't care so much for the boxes for the shorts but dust bags would have been handy for traveling bc I obviously have to take a beach / poolside vacation immediately now. A box for the scarf would have been nice too.
> 
> No shopping bags, ribbon, or stickers with my Versace packages. Just the Fendaci shoe boxes. I also didn't get any Fendaci stickers with my store purchases but my SA did give me boxes, dust bags, and shopping bags for everything. She even ended up sending me a Fendaci pouch for my sunnies bc they came in a couple of days later.
> 
> View attachment 5405879



I preordered shoes and got the stickers (which were cute) but I didnt get a bag and was kinda bummed about it.


----------



## fabdiva

Picked up my tote today. I'm in love. Presentation is everything.!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> So the chain arrived and I quickly put it on the mini baguette! Also I tried it on as a necklace! Both look fab!
> 
> I am still waiting for my FF cropped knit and two items from Versace! Shoes finally shipped today! Yay
> 
> View attachment 5405859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405860



This looks gorgeous!! Good call on getting the chain!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

fabdiva said:


> Picked up my tote today. I'm in love. Presentation is everything.!



Agreed!! Love the giant Fendaci box for the tote. Congrats on bringing her home!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

vinotastic said:


> I preordered shoes and got the stickers (which were cute) but I didnt get a bag and was kinda bummed about it.



Reach out to the SA and ask her to ship a bag to you! The shopping bag is very pretty. They might not have had any yet when they shipped it but they should have them now.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> I love this one too!





so_sofya1985 said:


> Mmmmmm,…. Nah you good with your goodies





vinotastic said:


> Honestly, I think you made the right choice.  The medusa is fab but the shoes (we know I'm biased there) and RTW are far more "fun" and showcase the fusion of the 2 names in a more unique way.  Truthfully, the baguettes do this better than the medusa (to me).





so_sofya1985 said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly



Thanks so much for this!! Needed to hear it! I kept going back to look at it last night lol. I agree re baguettes. Love the white silk one too but don't love it enough to spend 5k (CAD) on it. Happy to covet it from afar!


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> Picked up my tote today. I'm in love. Presentation is everything.!


Oh what a fabulousnessss


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes the light one right? I am super impatient to see it! I think it could be the one for me. Yes the way Ashanti wore it cheapened the whole look imo, I do like the reversed FF but indeed, how would we remove those labels?
> When you try it on, I know it’s a rather intimate purchase, but if you dare, please show us how it sits on normal people lol. I am very curious to see. Also ever since you said the black Fendace looks good in real life I have been looking at it constantly… I might buy it!



I don't think I would remove the labels from mine if I end up keeping it. I would only go reversed if I'm wearing it as a bodysuit instead of a swimsuit and then I'd wear something over it to cover the back. Unless maybe they can be tucked inside? I'll keep you posted on the tag situation when it arrives and I can assess IRL.

Black Fendace is very pretty IRL! I was so convinced I wouldn't like it either until I saw it on my sister.

But if it's one or the other then I think the lighter one from the second drop takes it for me. I don't want or need 3 Fendace swimsuits lol so if the black and reverse brown aren't "absolute TDF love" IRL I plan to return them and wait for that one. I think we'll be able to get our paws on it after the way the inventory for the first drop went.

I know I keep saying I'll return something if I don't love it but I can already tell I am going to have a very hard time sending anything back even if I'm not obsessed with it just bc the collection is so special. Have you all seen the video? I love what Donatella says about it being about friendship and coming together.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Oo now I just got an email back from the manager of the Versace Florence boutique that he could order the bag for me for a deposit.  That could be a win win since I’d still get to go buy the bag in person, in Italy at a cheaper price buuut I know it’d be pretty much final sale (I guess return for store credit?) and I haven’t gotten to see the bag in person yet.  Decisions decisions!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oo now I just got an email back from the manager of the Versace Florence boutique that he could order the bag for me for a deposit.  That could be a win win since I’d still get to go buy the bag in person, in Italy at a cheaper price buuut I know it’d be pretty much final sale (I guess return for store credit?) and I haven’t gotten to see the bag in person yet.  Decisions decisions!!



That’s so nice that they can order it in for you!! Did he say for sure it will be final sale or exchange / store credit only? The policy here normally is that if something is being ordered in for you either online or through a store and you decide you don’t like it when it arrives they will refund your deposit so def ask to be sure. I was able to get a refund on my pre-order deposit for the cosmetic pouches in store bc I didn’t like them IRL.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVLVLVOE said:


> That’s so nice that they can order it in for you!! Did he say for sure it will be final sale or exchange / store credit only? The policy here normally is that if something is being ordered in for you either online or through a store and you decide you don’t like it when it arrives they will refund your deposit so def ask to be sure. I was able to get a refund on my pre-order deposit for the cosmetic pouches in store bc I didn’t like them IRL.


Oo thank you for the info!!  That’s great to know because that was truly my only hesitation, so I’ll double check (he didn’t say).  If that’s the case it’s a total win win!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> I don't think I would remove the labels from mine if I end up keeping it. I would only go reversed if I'm wearing it as a bodysuit instead of a swimsuit and then I'd wear something over it to cover the back. Unless maybe they can be tucked inside? I'll keep you posted on the tag situation when it arrives and I can assess IRL.
> 
> Black Fendace is very pretty IRL! I was so convinced I wouldn't like it either until I saw it on my sister.
> 
> But if it's one or the other then I think the lighter one from the second drop takes it for me. I don't want or need 3 Fendace swimsuits lol so if the black and reverse brown aren't "absolute TDF love" IRL I plan to return them and wait for that one. I think we'll be able to get our paws on it after the way the inventory for the first drop went.
> 
> I know I keep saying I'll return something if I don't love it but I can already tell I am going to have a very hard time sending anything back even if I'm not obsessed with it just bc the collection is so special. Have you all seen the video? I love what Donatella says about it being about friendship and coming together.


Oh why would you not remove the labels? In case you want to resell it? Is there a market for worn swimming suits even if fendace? (Thinking strictly of hygiene reasons)!
Yes. Three Fendace swimsuits is a tad too much haha!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oo now I just got an email back from the manager of the Versace Florence boutique that he could order the bag for me for a deposit.  That could be a win win since I’d still get to go buy the bag in person, in Italy at a cheaper price buuut I know it’d be pretty much final sale (I guess return for store credit?) and I haven’t gotten to see the bag in person yet.  Decisions decisions!!


Is it the crystal Fendace one you are after?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

so_sofya1985 said:


> Is it the crystal Fendace one you are after?


The black medium baguette!  Just hesitating bc I’m usually a low key /non flashy type bag person (although I admire ALL of the bags in this collection so much!) but this one has really wiggled its way into my brain / heart haha


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes the light one right? I am super impatient to see it! I think it could be the one for me. Yes the way Ashanti wore it cheapened the whole look imo, I do like the reversed FF but indeed, how would we remove those labels?
> When you try it on, I know it’s a rather intimate purchase, but if you dare, please show us how it sits on normal people lol. I am very curious to see. Also ever since you said the black Fendace looks good in real life I have been looking at it constantly… I might buy it!



Black swimsuit cancelled. Was very weird bc there was no email about the swimsuit getting cancelled until a few hours after the rest of the same order was delivered.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> The black medium baguette!  Just hesitating bc I’m usually a low key /non flashy type bag person (although I admire ALL of the bags in this collection so much!) but this one has really wiggled its way into my brain / heart haha



yes I don’t like flashy bags either (anymore) and like my neutrals! And this bag honestly is a neutral in it’s own punky way haha! Get it or regret it


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Black swimsuit cancelled. Was very weird bc there was no email about the swimsuit getting cancelled until a few hours after the rest of the same order was delivered.


So you ordered both to pick one? Or you settled on the black one? Very surprised it is cancelled tbh - did they not offer to keep you informed when / if the next batch arrives?
Maybe it’s a sign you need the one from the second drop wink wink


----------



## ATLbagaddict

so_sofya1985 said:


> yes I don’t like flashy bags either (anymore) and like my neutrals! And this bag honestly is a neutral in it’s own punky way haha! Get it or regret it
> View attachment 5405952


Omg love. Ok I’m def getting


----------



## so_sofya1985

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg love. Ok I’m def getting


This bag does it all to me, I see people love the gold perforated version and hardly discuss this one, but to me the gold one is too much, too loud! But this….. this is perfection


----------



## ATLbagaddict

so_sofya1985 said:


> This bag does it all to me, I see people love the gold perforated version and hardly discuss this one, but to me the gold one is too much, too loud! But this….. this is perfection


Totally agree !!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh why would you not remove the labels? In case you want to resell it? Is there a market for worn swimming suits even if fendace? (Thinking strictly of hygiene reasons)!
> Yes. Three Fendace swimsuits is a tad too much haha!



Lol I’m not sure TBH re market! I’m kind of silly and just like to keep my things in good condition and not alter them in that type of way. But if it looks like they can be removed neatly then I might consider it! Would be a game changer to be able to wear them freely both ways.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> So you ordered both to pick one? Or you settled on the black one? Very surprised it is cancelled tbh - did they not offer to keep you informed when / if the next batch arrives?
> Maybe it’s a sign you need the one from the second drop wink wink



Right? I think it’s a sign too. I got the black first bc it was the only one left in my size by the time I decided I wanted a swimsuit (or so it said).

Then the other one (brown) became available in my size a few days later. I went for it and got that one too bc it was the one I originally wanted. I thought about finding out whether I could cancel the black so maybe this all worked itself out! I decided to let them both arrive to see both IRL.

Then I saw the lighter one from the second drop. If I had seen it sooner then I would have waited for it and not done either black or brown swimsuit. 

They didn’t offer to waitlist me for it but it does say it is in stock online again rn. Not sure what all this means.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> My order of the sleeveless T-shirt came! I love this so much! Also love how they included the shopping bag even though I did not select the gift wrap option for this item.
> 
> The T-shirt is a bit wrinkled. Not sure why it is so wrinkled since it wasn't squished inside the package.
> View attachment 5405613
> View attachment 5405614
> View attachment 5405615
> View attachment 5405617


Gorgeous. And such great packaging.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Right? I think it’s a sign too. I got the black first bc it was the only one left in my size by the time I decided I wanted a swimsuit (or so it said).
> 
> Then the other one (brown) became available in my size a few days later. I went for it and got that one too bc it was the one I originally wanted. I thought about finding out whether I could cancel the black so maybe this all worked itself out! I decided to let them both arrive to see both IRL.
> 
> Then I saw the lighter one from the second drop. If I had seen it sooner then I would have waited for it and not done either black or brown swimsuit.
> 
> They didn’t offer to waitlist me for it but it does say it is in stock online again rn. Not sure what all this means.


It means wait for the second drop


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Strap you back in stock go!!!



			https://www.fendi.com/us-en/8AV394AK22F0CFK.html?queryID=22c7d85fecf3247f3f41d83c290d9725&objectID=8AV394AK22F0CFK&indexName=production_eu01_fendi_demandware_net__US__products__en_US


----------



## ladyet

couturequeen said:


> Ashanti performing this weekend



some are folks saying she "cheapened the look." how so? 

she looks fantastic and is wearing it like a bodysuit, just like people have been talking about doing. this is a very common outfit for a lot of women pop/R&B music performers.

it's very versace -- loud & bold, yet luxe.


----------



## averagejoe

My third piece arrived, the men's bracelet. I love this Greca-FF design so much! Hoping to get the matching men's necklace too (if my funds will permit):


----------



## vinotastic

averagejoe said:


> My third piece arrived, the men's bracelet. I love this Greca-FF design so much! Hoping to get the matching men's necklace too (if my funds will permit):
> View attachment 5406763
> View attachment 5406764
> View attachment 5406765


We’re twinning because I got this today !


----------



## averagejoe

vinotastic said:


> We’re twinning because I got this today !


Beautiful! The women's one makes much more of a statement! I love it!


----------



## vinotastic

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! The women's one makes much more of a statement! I love it!



i didn’t realize how the design on the mens version is slightly different, it’s actually quite interesting and geometric. Maybe you do need that necklace!


----------



## leatherbabe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes the light one right? I am super impatient to see it! I think it could be the one for me. Yes the way Ashanti wore it cheapened the whole look imo, I do like the reversed FF but indeed, how would we remove those labels?
> When you try it on, I know it’s a rather intimate purchase, but if you dare, please show us how it sits on normal people lol. I am very curious to see. Also ever since you said the black Fendace looks good in real life I have been looking at it constantly… I might buy it!


I actually tried this one on at a pop up and the seam with the tag is very close to the edge and you can flip it right inside whichever way you're wearing it!


----------



## leatherbabe

LVLVLVOE said:


> I don't think I would remove the labels from mine if I end up keeping it. I would only go reversed if I'm wearing it as a bodysuit instead of a swimsuit and then I'd wear something over it to cover the back. Unless maybe they can be tucked inside? I'll keep you posted on the tag situation when it arrives and I can assess IRL.
> 
> Black Fendace is very pretty IRL! I was so convinced I wouldn't like it either until I saw it on my sister.
> 
> But if it's one or the other then I think the lighter one from the second drop takes it for me. I don't want or need 3 Fendace swimsuits lol so if the black and reverse brown aren't "absolute TDF love" IRL I plan to return them and wait for that one. I think we'll be able to get our paws on it after the way the inventory for the first drop went.
> 
> I know I keep saying I'll return something if I don't love it but I can already tell I am going to have a very hard time sending anything back even if I'm not obsessed with it just bc the collection is so special. Have you all seen the video? I love what Donatella says about it being about friendship and coming together.


It can definitely be tucked in easily. I tried it on at the popup and the seam is close enough to the edge and flexible enough to easily flip inside whichever way you choose to wear it.


----------



## leatherbabe

ladyet said:


> some are folks saying she "cheapened the look." how so?
> 
> she looks fantastic and is wearing it like a bodysuit, just like people have been talking about doing. this is a very common outfit for a lot of women pop/R&B music performers.
> 
> it's very versace -- loud & bold, yet luxe.


Agree completely. And that's how it was shown on the runway!


----------



## so_sofya1985

leatherbabe said:


> I actually tried this one on at a pop up and the seam with the tag is very close to the edge and you can flip it right inside whichever way you're wearing it!


May I ask if the sides of the swimsuits are cut low or high?


ladyet said:


> some are folks saying she "cheapened the look." how so?
> 
> she looks fantastic and is wearing it like a bodysuit, just like people have been talking about doing. this is a very common outfit for a lot of women pop/R&B music performers.
> 
> it's very versace -- loud & bold, yet luxe.



I guess you are referring to me  

over the knee leather boots, oversized jewellery etc…busy jacket on top - to me this cheapens the look. (Regardless if it was with this jacket on the runway or not)

on its own or with a simple pair of jeans would make more of a statement imo.

again, this is my opinion only.


----------



## so_sofya1985

leatherbabe said:


> I actually tried this one on at a pop up and the seam with the tag is very close to the edge and you can flip it right inside whichever way you're wearing it!



Thanks for that! Would you say the swimsuit is cut high at the hips?


----------



## leatherbabe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thanks for that! Would you say the swimsuit is cut high at the hips?


Yes it's pretty high cut but I also had to try one on that was a size too small so that might have contributed to the high cut feeling.


----------



## Chanellover714

My purchases from the Fendi side.



The chain on my peekaboo mini



The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!


----------



## SeherKastanie13

I hope everyone is ok and is able to get all the pieces you wanted

I come here tonight with a weird question
Even though this collection isn't my style I decided to check it out on both the Fendi and the Versace website.
I was in the middle of my review of the Versace side of things and I noticed a little something I'm hoping one of you can clarify
On the respective page, on each website, for the black baguette with safety pins at the sides there seems to be small differences between the version sold by Fendi and the one sold by Versace, namely:

On the one sold by Fendi the leather tab on which the FF safety pin is attached seems to be padded and there are no extra stitches perpendicular to the main seamline to reinforce it to the flap (I know these stitches are sometimes used by Fendi), and the label on the inside seems to be just a metal tag engraved with "FENDI", fixed on internal pocket.

Meanwhile Versace's version has what it appears to be a a plain unpadded leather tab *WITH* the *reinforcement stitches* but in a place Fendi usually doesn't put them (in this case at the very bottom of the flap, flush with the stitching of it, almost touching the clasp) and the label on the inside pocket *IS *the FENDACE black & gold label in leather

I think I remember reading that each brand would handle the production of it's own collection but isn't this discrepancy a little odd?
I'm also aware the pictures shown on the website may differ slightly to the actual product being sold since these might have been taken before production actually started and the particular details I mention aren't_ that_ obvious
I would really like to know, is there an actual difference in the production of what is supposed to be the same bag when produced as an unprecedent collaboration between 2 brands?
am I overthinking this?
enquiring minds...






thank you for your time



(btw, i just checked the white version on Fendi.com and in the photos for it it does have the extra stitching, and the flat tab but there's no inner tag on the pocket for the collection and the actual Fendi tag is on the opposite side of the bag. What is going on here?)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chanellover714 said:


> My purchases from the Fendi side.
> 
> View attachment 5406963
> 
> The chain on my peekaboo mini
> 
> View attachment 5406962
> 
> The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!


Oh my godddddddddd!!!!! I knew it was beautiful but never understood the price tag! I totally get it now! What a piece of art!!!!! Oh my!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chanellover714 said:


> My purchases from the Fendi side.
> 
> View attachment 5406963
> 
> The chain on my peekaboo mini
> 
> View attachment 5406962
> 
> The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!


I’m still thinking about your bag lol! Tell me, will you be scared to carry it ? When will you wear it? Just special occasions or every day? I’m just wondering if it’s too much for every day (for myself)


----------



## so_sofya1985

SeherKastanie13 said:


> I hope everyone is ok and is able to get all the pieces you wanted
> 
> I come here tonight with a weird question
> Even though this collection isn't my style I decided to check it out on both the Fendi and the Versace website.
> I was in the middle of my review of the Versace side of things and I noticed a little something I'm hoping one of you can clarify
> On the respective page, on each website, for the black baguette with safety pins at the sides there seems to be small differences between the version sold by Fendi and the one sold by Versace, namely:
> 
> On the one sold by Fendi the leather tab on which the FF safety pin is attached seems to be padded and there are no extra stitches perpendicular to the main seamline to reinforce it to the flap (I know these stitches are sometimes used by Fendi), and the label on the inside seems to be just a metal tag engraved with "FENDI", fixed on internal pocket.
> 
> Meanwhile Versace's version has what it appears to be a a plain unpadded leather tab *WITH* the *reinforcement stitches* but in a place Fendi usually doesn't put them (in this case at the very bottom of the flap, flush with the stitching of it, almost touching the clasp) and the label on the inside pocket *IS *the FENDACE black & gold label in leather
> 
> I think I remember reading that each brand would handle the production of it's own collection but isn't this discrepancy a little odd?
> I'm also aware the pictures shown on the website may differ slightly to the actual product being sold since these might have been taken before production actually started and the particular details I mention aren't_ that_ obvious
> I would really like to know, is there an actual difference in the production of what is supposed to be the same bag when produced as an unprecedent collaboration between 2 brands?
> am I overthinking this?
> enquiring minds...
> 
> View attachment 5407061
> View attachment 5407062
> View attachment 5407063
> 
> 
> thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, i just checked the white version on Fendi.com and in the photos for it it does have the extra stitching, and the flat tab but there's no inner tag on the pocket for the collection and the actual Fendi tag is on the opposite side of the bag. What is going on here?)


Gosh you have an eye of an eagle, never in a million years would I spot any of this…and I have that bag lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Got my ff jumper yesterday 
I think it’s a win! Even with no bra it’s discreet not to show anything 
although it was released with Fendace and styled online With Fendace skirts, this top is strictly Fendi and came with Fendi packaging!


----------



## lizardlife

I just received my medium gold baguette with the safety pins!

The material is interesting. Much more flexible than I thought. The interior canvas is coated and slightly shimmery. Makes a good reinforcement for the perforated leather. The leather color is gorgeous. I've been in the hunt for a metallic bag for YEARS and the color on this is super deep and rich but not extremely in your face because the perforations take the color down a notch. The side pins are beautiful and very luxe. The front pin and hardware is very hefty. I won't be using the shoulders strap but I'm glad to have the option.

One thing I did find odd is that it has no interior pocket, I don't mind though since I wouldn't be using the pocket since I will be getting an organizer for it because the thinness of the material and the fact that its sewn with the stitches on the outside (a la an Hermes Kelly sellier) makes it fold in on itself a little bit when it's empty, though it's fine once I've filled it with my things. Also the Fendace patch on the inside is printed on brown leather, which I love.

Overall, I'm thrilled with this bag. I really wanted a gold baguette from this collection and am so happy my SA made this one possible for me.

(sorry no photo. but I don't think any the ones I would take would give a better idea of the bag besides what's already out there.)


----------



## bibogirl

Ugh. All I wanted is the Leather Choker with the safety pin. I ordered it from the Fendi website and I just now got an email that my order was cancelled. Would have been my first Fendi AND first Versace item. I called Fendi client services and the only place that has it is the LA Pop-up Fendace store. But they don’t have a phone number. Any recommendations on what I could do? Anyone have a Fendi SA that could possibly help me out?


----------



## lizardlife

bibogirl said:


> Ugh. All I wanted is the Leather Choker with the safety pin. I ordered it from the Fendi website and I just now got an email that my order was cancelled. Would have been my first Fendi AND first Versace item. I called Fendi client services and the only place that has it is the LA Pop-up Fendace store. But they don’t have a phone number. Any recommendations on what I could do? Anyone have a Fendi SA that could possibly help me out?


Try this:





__





						Store Locator - World of Versace | Versace US
					

Discover Versace Boutiques. Outstanding Design and Flawless Manufacturing. Discover the World of Versace.




					boutiques.versace.com
				




+16469444023


----------



## bibogirl

lizardlife said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store Locator - World of Versace | Versace US
> 
> 
> Discover Versace Boutiques. Outstanding Design and Flawless Manufacturing. Discover the World of Versace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boutiques.versace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +16469444023


Thank you. Will try.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got my ff jumper yesterday
> I think it’s a win! Even with no bra it’s discreet not to show anything
> although it was released with Fendace and styled online With Fendace skirts, this top is strictly Fendi and came with Fendi packaging!



Love it!! Def a win. Looks very pretty!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

bibogirl said:


> Thank you. Will try.



I can’t say with total certainty of course but I think it will be restocked. Add it to your wishlist and refresh the tab a couple of times a day. I’ve noticed they restock mostly late evening / night time.


----------



## Leejah

averagejoe said:


> My first piece of 3 so far. Was deciding between the Fendi Flow and Versace Trigrecas, and the Trigrecas won.
> View attachment 5403898
> View attachment 5403899


These are GORGEOUS  Would you say they are true to size ? If you don’t mind me asking what size are you and what’s size did your order ? I’m an Italian 42 in womens so unsure what size to get. . . Thanks in advance


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> I just received my medium gold baguette with the safety pins!
> 
> The material is interesting. Much more flexible than I thought. The interior canvas is coated and slightly shimmery. Makes a good reinforcement for the perforated leather. The leather color is gorgeous. I've been in the hunt for a metallic bag for YEARS and the color on this is super deep and rich but not extremely in your face because the perforations take the color down a notch. The side pins are beautiful and very luxe. The front pin and hardware is very hefty. I won't be using the shoulders strap but I'm glad to have the option.
> 
> One thing I did find odd is that it has no interior pocket, I don't mind though since I wouldn't be using the pocket since I will be getting an organizer for it because the thinness of the material and the fact that its sewn with the stitches on the outside (a la an Hermes Kelly sellier) makes it fold in on itself a little bit when it's empty, though it's fine once I've filled it with my things. Also the Fendace patch on the inside is printed on brown leather, which I love.
> 
> Overall, I'm thrilled with this bag. I really wanted a gold baguette from this collection and am so happy my SA made this one possible for me.
> 
> (sorry no photo. but I don't think any the ones I would take would give a better idea of the bag besides what's already out there.)



Beautiful bag!! Congrats!!! Would love to see pics from your perspective but no pressure. I’m sure everyone here will be excited to see “IRL” eye candy lol. I agree the color and the pins are very luxe! Truly a beauty.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh my godddddddddd!!!!! I knew it was beautiful but never understood the price tag! I totally get it now! What a piece of art!!!!! Oh my!!!



Def very special and a piece of art. It’s stunning IRL.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

averagejoe said:


> My third piece arrived, the men's bracelet. I love this Greca-FF design so much! Hoping to get the matching men's necklace too (if my funds will permit):
> View attachment 5406763
> View attachment 5406764
> View attachment 5406765



Omg!!! It’s so pretty!! I love the Greca + FF too. Will you wear it with a stack or on its own? Can’t wait to see how you style it!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

SeherKastanie13 said:


> I hope everyone is ok and is able to get all the pieces you wanted
> 
> I come here tonight with a weird question
> Even though this collection isn't my style I decided to check it out on both the Fendi and the Versace website.
> I was in the middle of my review of the Versace side of things and I noticed a little something I'm hoping one of you can clarify
> On the respective page, on each website, for the black baguette with safety pins at the sides there seems to be small differences between the version sold by Fendi and the one sold by Versace, namely:
> 
> On the one sold by Fendi the leather tab on which the FF safety pin is attached seems to be padded and there are no extra stitches perpendicular to the main seamline to reinforce it to the flap (I know these stitches are sometimes used by Fendi), and the label on the inside seems to be just a metal tag engraved with "FENDI", fixed on internal pocket.
> 
> Meanwhile Versace's version has what it appears to be a a plain unpadded leather tab *WITH* the *reinforcement stitches* but in a place Fendi usually doesn't put them (in this case at the very bottom of the flap, flush with the stitching of it, almost touching the clasp) and the label on the inside pocket *IS *the FENDACE black & gold label in leather
> 
> I think I remember reading that each brand would handle the production of it's own collection but isn't this discrepancy a little odd?
> I'm also aware the pictures shown on the website may differ slightly to the actual product being sold since these might have been taken before production actually started and the particular details I mention aren't_ that_ obvious
> I would really like to know, is there an actual difference in the production of what is supposed to be the same bag when produced as an unprecedent collaboration between 2 brands?
> am I overthinking this?
> enquiring minds...
> 
> View attachment 5407061
> View attachment 5407062
> View attachment 5407063
> 
> 
> thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, i just checked the white version on Fendi.com and in the photos for it it does have the extra stitching, and the flat tab but there's no inner tag on the pocket for the collection and the actual Fendi tag is on the opposite side of the bag. What is going on here?)



If you’re looking for an explanation I would reach out to their customer service or an SA or a store manager at one of the locations and ask them to look into it for you. They may need to research it a bit or they may already have the explanation. I reviewed the pics from both websites and the only difference I see is the label inside. I don’t see the shadow or stitching discrepancy you mentioned on the websites. Your pics don’t match the images on the websites as of a moment ago either. Did you screenshot them off the official websites?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

leatherbabe said:


> I actually tried this one on at a pop up and the seam with the tag is very close to the edge and you can flip it right inside whichever way you're wearing it!





leatherbabe said:


> It can definitely be tucked in easily. I tried it on at the popup and the seam is close enough to the edge and flexible enough to easily flip inside whichever way you choose to wear it.



Yay!! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Chanellover714 said:


> My purchases from the Fendi side.
> 
> View attachment 5406963
> 
> The chain on my peekaboo mini
> 
> View attachment 5406962
> 
> The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!



Omg so beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

vinotastic said:


> We’re twinning because I got this today !



Gorgeous!! Love it!! Have you tried it as an anklet yet?


----------



## Raaz

Chanellover714 said:


> My purchases from the Fendi side.
> 
> View attachment 5406963
> 
> The chain on my peekaboo mini
> 
> View attachment 5406962
> 
> The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!


Golly…that is a real beauty. It’s like a exhibition piece, so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Def very special and a piece of art. It’s stunning IRL.


Hey girl! So I ordered a black swimsuit solely cause you said it’s super cool irl haha let’s see!!!
They also restocked another colour cap with scarf attached (diff colour) so I ordered that too lol and a last pair of Fendace FF boots! Fendace fever is ONNN! 
by thet time the second drop happens I’ll be broke broke


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Look at these cute Fendaci stickers Fendi sent!! Did everyone else get them from Fendi too?
> 
> Fendi sent shopping bags with ribbons too but no dust bags or boxes for the swim shorts. My silk scarf came in a dust bag. I don't care so much for the boxes for the shorts but dust bags would have been handy for traveling bc I obviously have to take a beach / poolside vacation immediately now. A box for the scarf would have been nice too.
> 
> No shopping bags, ribbon, or stickers with my Versace packages. Just the Fendaci shoe boxes. I also didn't get any Fendaci stickers with my store purchases but my SA did give me boxes, dust bags, and shopping bags for everything. She even ended up sending me a Fendaci pouch for my sunnies bc they came in a couple of days later.
> 
> View attachment 5405879


I want stickers!!!!!!!! I got nothing! NOTHING!


----------



## so_sofya1985

bibogirl said:


> Ugh. All I wanted is the Leather Choker with the safety pin. I ordered it from the Fendi website and I just now got an email that my order was cancelled. Would have been my first Fendi AND first Versace item. I called Fendi client services and the only place that has it is the LA Pop-up Fendace store. But they don’t have a phone number. Any recommendations on what I could do? Anyone have a Fendi SA that could possibly help me out?


How dare they!!!!!! I’m sorry girl! I see it’s everywhere in Europe but not sure if that’s much help!


----------



## averagejoe

LVLVLVOE said:


> Omg!!! It’s so pretty!! I love the Greca + FF too. Will you wear it with a stack or on its own? Can’t wait to see how you style it!


I will most likely wear it on its own. It allows it to stand out. Can't wait to wear it, too.


----------



## averagejoe

Leejah said:


> These are GORGEOUS  Would you say they are true to size ? If you don’t mind me asking what size are you and what’s size did your order ? I’m an Italian 42 in womens so unsure what size to get. . . Thanks in advance


I'm a guy and I ordered size 41 in men's. It runs a tiny bit smaller than normal. They didn't have the 41.5 in store or else I may have gotten that instead.


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover714 said:


> My purchases from the Fendi side.
> 
> View attachment 5406963
> 
> The chain on my peekaboo mini
> 
> View attachment 5406962
> 
> The Fendi first! Honestly pictures cannot do this justice it is like a work of art. The black around the FF is tiny perforations and the baroque is leather appliqué that feathers off the bag. It is admittedly a little heavy but honestly who cares!!


WHOA! That Fendi First bag is truly a work of art! Love the Strap You, too!


----------



## averagejoe

SeherKastanie13 said:


> I hope everyone is ok and is able to get all the pieces you wanted
> 
> I come here tonight with a weird question
> Even though this collection isn't my style I decided to check it out on both the Fendi and the Versace website.
> I was in the middle of my review of the Versace side of things and I noticed a little something I'm hoping one of you can clarify
> On the respective page, on each website, for the black baguette with safety pins at the sides there seems to be small differences between the version sold by Fendi and the one sold by Versace, namely:
> 
> On the one sold by Fendi the leather tab on which the FF safety pin is attached seems to be padded and there are no extra stitches perpendicular to the main seamline to reinforce it to the flap (I know these stitches are sometimes used by Fendi), and the label on the inside seems to be just a metal tag engraved with "FENDI", fixed on internal pocket.
> 
> Meanwhile Versace's version has what it appears to be a a plain unpadded leather tab *WITH* the *reinforcement stitches* but in a place Fendi usually doesn't put them (in this case at the very bottom of the flap, flush with the stitching of it, almost touching the clasp) and the label on the inside pocket *IS *the FENDACE black & gold label in leather
> 
> I think I remember reading that each brand would handle the production of it's own collection but isn't this discrepancy a little odd?
> I'm also aware the pictures shown on the website may differ slightly to the actual product being sold since these might have been taken before production actually started and the particular details I mention aren't_ that_ obvious
> I would really like to know, is there an actual difference in the production of what is supposed to be the same bag when produced as an unprecedent collaboration between 2 brands?
> am I overthinking this?
> enquiring minds...
> 
> View attachment 5407061
> View attachment 5407062
> View attachment 5407063
> 
> 
> thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, i just checked the white version on Fendi.com and in the photos for it it does have the extra stitching, and the flat tab but there's no inner tag on the pocket for the collection and the actual Fendi tag is on the opposite side of the bag. What is going on here?)


I noticed discrepancies, too. I am finding that the Fendi website stock photos are not as accurate as the Versace ones. I think the Fendi stock photos are of prototypes that have been modified later for production. A lot of the Fendi website pieces show a Fendi logo inside, but in reality they have a Fendace logo inside.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the small men's leather bag from the Fendi boutique. The SA was really nice. I asked him if he could take the strap off the bag when packing it so that it doesn't press into the smooth leather of the bag while inside the box, and he gave me an extra dust bag to store the strap separately. I also asked for a Fendace box and he gave me the last one they had, which is quite large.

Hoping to get the necklace soon!


----------



## syrenstones

lizardlife said:


> I just received my medium gold baguette with the safety pins!
> 
> The material is interesting. Much more flexible than I thought. The interior canvas is coated and slightly shimmery. Makes a good reinforcement for the perforated leather. The leather color is gorgeous. I've been in the hunt for a metallic bag for YEARS and the color on this is super deep and rich but not extremely in your face because the perforations take the color down a notch. The side pins are beautiful and very luxe. The front pin and hardware is very hefty. I won't be using the shoulders strap but I'm glad to have the option.
> 
> One thing I did find odd is that it has no interior pocket, I don't mind though since I wouldn't be using the pocket since I will be getting an organizer for it because the thinness of the material and the fact that its sewn with the stitches on the outside (a la an Hermes Kelly sellier) makes it fold in on itself a little bit when it's empty, though it's fine once I've filled it with my things. Also the Fendace patch on the inside is printed on brown leather, which I love.
> 
> Overall, I'm thrilled with this bag. I really wanted a gold baguette from this collection and am so happy my SA made this one possible for me.
> 
> (sorry no photo. but I don't think any the ones I would take would give a better idea of the bag besides what's already out there.)


I got this baguette too!
Super odd question, and I could try to take a picture to explain, but have you found that any of the perforations stick out (visually) more than others? For example, the edge of the perforation may have peeled a tiny bit which causes it that specific spot to catch your eye from a specific angle? I'm wondering if this is normal and more will occur as I wear it out or if it's a production defect?


----------



## vinotastic

LVLVLVOE said:


> Gorgeous!! Love it!! Have you tried it as an anklet yet?



Doesnt fit!  And I'm petite/slim.  Maybe the mens would be better for that since it's probably a little longer.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Bloody! Boots cancelled too! 
And no email from Versace just straight cold refund via PayPal….


----------



## lizardlife

syrenstones said:


> I got this baguette too!
> Super odd question, and I could try to take a picture to explain, but have you found that any of the perforations stick out (visually) more than others? For example, the edge of the perforation may have peeled a tiny bit which causes it that specific spot to catch your eye from a specific angle? I'm wondering if this is normal and more will occur as I wear it out or if it's a production defect?



I have not seen anything like that on my bag at all which makes me worried for you.


----------



## TraceySH

Just adding some items to this thread that arrived the past few days....they are SO fun! I got the long sleeved version of the "bling" short sleeved tee below, arriving today!


----------



## LemonDrop

sigh. it's been a week since I ordered and still no shipment on my item.  I am honestly afraid to contact them. Like no news is good news, maybe?  Maybe they are waiting on a special shipment, just for me, from Italy.


----------



## LemonDrop

They did just send me a beautiful raspberry red baguette to soothe me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LemonDrop said:


> sigh. it's been a week since I ordered and still no shipment on my item.  I am honestly afraid to contact them. Like no news is good news, maybe?  Maybe they are waiting on a special shipment, just for me, from Italy.


Yeah, same happened to me, and then they cancelled it  after a week of waiting! Hoping you will have better luck


----------



## Leejah

2 more times came in today ! The Mon tresor and headband


----------



## syrenstones

lizardlife said:


> I have not seen anything like that on my bag at all which makes me worried for you.


Maybe I’m WAY too nitpicky? I see some specks in different places when looking from different angles. Asked an SA about it and they reckon it’s natural from the perforation. Unfortunately there isn’t any other stock available to compare with, unless I literally order another one online.


----------



## lizardlife

syrenstones said:


> Maybe I’m WAY too nitpicky? I see some specks in different places when looking from different angles. Asked an SA about it and they reckon it’s natural from the perforation. Unfortunately there isn’t any other stock available to compare with, unless I literally order another one online.


Oof. I genuinely do not have that on my bag at all…… but I don’t think there’s any stock to compare. I do have one tiny black dot on the bottom of my bag but it’s so small I’ve decided to live with it.


----------



## LemonDrop

All this drama for a barrette. I love it !!! I’m thrilled. There is very little I can add to spice up my work look (uniform). I think I’m going to get some tiny Versace earrings too.


----------



## topglamchic

TraceySH said:


> Just adding some items to this thread that arrived the past few days....they are SO fun! I got the long sleeved version of the "bling" short sleeved tee below, arriving today!
> 
> View attachment 5408408
> View attachment 5408409


@TraceySH, we are t-shirt twins, I'd love to see how you style it!


----------



## TraceySH

topglamchic said:


> @TraceySH, we are t-shirt twins, I'd love to see how you style it!


Isn’t it FABULOUS???? I got the long sleeved one too but haven’t opened it yet. I am pretty sure I will only go for leather leggings with this one! (And a cashmere duster to tone it down where needed). What about you?


----------



## topglamchic

TraceySH said:


> Isn’t it FABULOUS???? I got the long sleeved one too but haven’t opened it yet. I am pretty sure I will only go for leather leggings with this one! (And a cashmere duster to tone it down where needed). What about you?




Leather Leggings what a great idea, I will try that!!  I was thinking of pairing it with a denim skirt (or a  puffer skirt), hermes oran sandals, and a cardigan.  Very casual, but not


----------



## TraceySH

topglamchic said:


> Leather Leggings what a great idea, I will try that!!  I was thinking of pairing it with a denim skirt (or a  puffer skirt), hermes oran sandals, and a cardigan.  Very casual, but not


Great ideas! Thank you!


----------



## SeherKastanie13

LVLVLVOE said:


> If you’re looking for an explanation I would reach out to their customer service or an SA or a store manager at one of the locations and ask them to look into it for you. They may need to research it a bit or they may already have the explanation. I reviewed the pics from both websites and the only difference I see is the label inside. I don’t see the shadow or stitching discrepancy you mentioned on the websites. Your pics don’t match the images on the websites as of a moment ago either. Did you screenshot them off the official websites?


yes, i did took the photos directly from Fendi.com and Versace.com , that's why i thought it was odd


----------



## Leejah

LemonDrop said:


> sigh. it's been a week since I ordered and still no shipment on my item.  I am honestly afraid to contact them. Like no news is good news, maybe?  Maybe they are waiting on a special shipment, just for me, from Italy.


Keep hope alive because I just received an email that my items have been shipped after ordering them on the 13th! I wish the same luck for u  It’s kinda weird that I have to use the word luck when referring to receiving items the website says are in stock and we have paid for


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> got the long sleeved one too but haven’t opened it yet. I am pretty sure I will only go for leather leggings with this one! (And a cashmere duster to tone it down where needed). What about you





topglamchic said:


> Leather Leggings what a great idea, I will try that!! I was thinking of pairing it with a denim skirt (or a puffer skirt), hermes oran sandals, and a cardigan. Very casual, but not


I think lighter wash denim with a frayed hem for contrast, but thats just my take on it.
if I were younger, which I am not, I almost think frayed denim cutoff shorts 
Pls post action shots


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> I think lighter wash denim with a frayed hem for contrast, but thats just my take on it.
> if I were younger, which I am not, I almost think frayed denim cutoff shorts
> Pls post action shots


I’m definitely not young enough for that


----------



## topglamchic

880 said:


> I think lighter wash denim with a frayed hem for contrast, but thats just my take on it.
> if I were younger, which I am not, I almost think frayed denim cutoff shorts
> Pls post action shots





TraceySH said:


> I’m definitely not young enough for that




Oh my, oh my, I opt out as well @880!  Great look, but I'm not young enough.  I can try that when I'm on holiday and there is no chance of anyone I know bumping in to me and my frayed denim cutoff shorts (which I still have from ages ago).


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here's the long sleeved version of the tee I posted earlier. This is from the men's line, it's a little less fitted & longer. Yes, I loved them that much to get 2!


----------



## Saaski

averagejoe said:


> I got the small men's leather bag from the Fendi boutique. The SA was really nice. I asked him if he could take the strap off the bag when packing it so that it doesn't press into the smooth leather of the bag while inside the box, and he gave me an extra dust bag to store the strap separately. I also asked for a Fendace box and he gave me the last one they had, which is quite large.
> 
> Hoping to get the necklace soon!
> View attachment 5408254
> View attachment 5408255
> View attachment 5408256
> View attachment 5408257
> View attachment 5408258


I've been looking at this! Do you mind sharing what fits?


----------



## averagejoe

Saaski said:


> I've been looking at this! Do you mind sharing what fits?


It fits my Samsung Galaxy S22Ultra, keys, wallet, and headphones. Those are my essentials. Can't fit more than that, though (so they can't hold my sunglasses), and I don't want to overstuff the bag because the leather is smooth and soft, which can start showing the indentations of the internal contents if they are pushing against the lining.


----------



## LemonDrop

Right now I have both of these on order. I prefer the larger one. The medium. I ordered the smaller one 5/13 and it still hasn’t shipped. Then I saw the medium (the size I actually wanted) became available for order on 5/20. So now I’m just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Saaski

averagejoe said:


> It fits my Samsung Galaxy S22Ultra, keys, wallet, and headphones. Those are my essentials. Can't fit more than that, though (so they can't hold my sunglasses), and I don't want to overstuff the bag because the leather is smooth and soft, which can start showing the indentations of the internal contents if they are pushing against the lining.


Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## bibogirl

Anyone have an SA at the Miami Design District Store and willing to share their contact? I called the store number and was directed towards the generic Fendi client services line. There’s a specific item I want and the website says this store has it. Client services took my number and said the store would call me back regarding this item. I asked to be directed to the store and they said they couldn’t do that. I know I sound impatient but with these kind of limited edition drops, you have to act quickly!


----------



## averagejoe

bibogirl said:


> Anyone have an SA at the Miami Design District Store and willing to share their contact? I called the store number and was directed towards the generic Fendi client services line. There’s a specific item I want and the website says this store has it. Client services took my number and said the store would call me back regarding this item. I asked to be directed to the store and they said they couldn’t do that. I know I sound impatient but with these kind of limited edition drops, you have to act quickly!


Try looking for Fendi Miami Instagram accounts. Some SAs have Instagram accounts. Perhaps you can contact an SA directly that way.


----------



## Chanellover714

so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m still thinking about your bag lol! Tell me, will you be scared to carry it ? When will you wear it? Just special occasions or every day? I’m just wondering if it’s too much for every day (for myself)


So I am definitely someone who is a firm believer that bags are meant to be used. I also tend to wear clothing that is less exciting (mostly solids in neutrals or jewel tones, lots of white shirts) so my bags and sometimes shoes tend to be the “pop” in any outfit.

Long way of saying, I am probably going to wear this more than maybe the average person and not solely for special occasions. Not planning to take it to the grocery store or a crowded bar where it would be impractical or super likely to get damaged, but I can see myself wearing it even dressed down with jeans and a white shirt for something like brunch and not just for special evening events.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey girl! So I ordered a black swimsuit solely cause you said it’s super cool irl haha let’s see!!!
> They also restocked another colour cap with scarf attached (diff colour) so I ordered that too lol and a last pair of Fendace FF boots! Fendace fever is ONNN!
> by thet time the second drop happens I’ll be broke broke



Yay!! So many goodies!! Has any of it arrived yet? I got my brown FF cap with the blue scarf but there is a stain on the silk grrrrr. Let me know if you can see it...


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I want stickers!!!!!!!! I got nothing! NOTHING!



Are you sure? They're in the little black envelope! I realized I got them with my Versace packages too!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Bloody! Boots cancelled too!
> And no email from Versace just straight cold refund via PayPal….



Noooo!! They cancelled my brown swimsuit too. It's so weird bc when I got the cancellation email the swimsuit was still in stock online in my size. I didn't re-order yet. I'm sure the boots will be restocked!


----------



## averagejoe

LVLVLVOE said:


> Yay!! So many goodies!! Has any of it arrived yet? I got my brown FF cap with the blue scarf but there is a stain on the silk grrrrr. Let me know if you can see it...
> 
> View attachment 5410899


The stain is very hard to see. I thought it was lighting variation. Enjoy your new hat!


----------



## couturequeen

My score from the boutique.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Noooo!! They cancelled my brown swimsuit too. It's so weird bc when I got the cancellation email the swimsuit was still in stock online in my size. I didn't re-order yet. I'm sure the boots will be restocked!


They are not very efficient at this Versace are they! I’m sorry they cancelled your swimsuit! 
I got my black one and very happy with it! The fabric actually feels luxurious not the usual thin Lycra but one that holds all bits in places!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Yay!! So many goodies!! Has any of it arrived yet? I got my brown FF cap with the blue scarf but there is a stain on the silk grrrrr. Let me know if you can see it...
> 
> View attachment 5410899


Girl if I have to be superrr picky (but mostly taking a guess cause I really can’t see it!) maybe it’s where the angels archery thingy finishes? Those two Ffs? But had you not told me I’d never see it!
Gosh I love it so much! I’m so bummed my got cancelled but I did get the other variation and it’s super cool. Will try it shortly


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Are you sure? They're in the little black envelope! I realized I got them with my Versace packages too!!


Im going to check my carrier bags now lol! I never keep those and Chuck everything quickly but I want those stickers hahahaha

did you get a shoe like box with your cap?


----------



## lizardlife

After waiting forever, my Fendace sunglasses have finally shipped!


----------



## averagejoe

couturequeen said:


> My score from the boutique.


Congratulations! What are those colourful La Medusa bags in the white box? Are they soaps or chocolate?


----------



## doctor_paul

For those interested, I purchased a logo t-shirt in the color black. Ordered it from Versace online. Arrived in Fendace shopping bag tied with ribbon, dust bag, tissue paper, thank you card, tags, and stickers. Provided free upgraded 2-day shipping but arrived in one. They also offer 30-day returns. Hope this helps. Pic attached.


----------



## couturequeen

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! What are those colourful La Medusa bags in the white box? Are they soaps or chocolate?


Cookies!


----------



## averagejoe

couturequeen said:


> Cookies!


Nice! Makes the purchase even more special.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

couturequeen said:


> Cookies!



How fun!! Congrats on your beautiful bag!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

doctor_paul said:


> For those interested, I purchased a logo t-shirt in the color black. Ordered it from Versace online. Arrived in Fendace shopping bag tied with ribbon, dust bag, tissue paper, thank you card, tags, and stickers. Provided free upgraded 2-day shipping but arrived in one. They also offer 30-day returns. Hope this helps. Pic attached.
> 
> View attachment 5411308



Do you love it?! Congrats!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> After waiting forever, my Fendace sunglasses have finally shipped!



That took forever!! Glad to hear they’ve shipped finally! What color did you get?


----------



## lizardlife

LVLVLVOE said:


> That took forever!! Glad to hear they’ve shipped finally! What color did you get?



OMG it seriously has. It's supposed to arrive today.

I got the black with the gold safety pin on the side. I'm so excited! I've been in need of a new pair of sunglasses for a while and so glad I held off on the Chanel so I could get these.

Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Im going to check my carrier bags now lol! I never keep those and Chuck everything quickly but I want those stickers hahahaha
> 
> did you get a shoe like box with your cap?



Yes!! It’s so silly how much I love the box. It’s the only item besides all the shoes that arrived in a box. Yours did too right?

I feel like I need to get a head shaped object for my closet to store this on. It’s so fashionable and gorgeous! I love that it has a full cap and a full scarf attached. I couldn’t tell from the pics and thought it was only half and half and I worried about the structure.

I never keep shopping bags either but I want to do something fun with these! Might make some type of wall art or something. I say this like I have all the time in the world for arts and crafts but they’ll prob just sit in my closet forever lol. Did you find the stickers?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> OMG it seriously has. It's supposed to arrive today.
> 
> I got the black with the gold safety pin on the side. I'm so excited! I've been in need of a new pair of sunglasses for a while and so glad I held off on the Chanel so I could get these.
> 
> Will post pictures when it arrives.



You’re going to love them!! I have the Havana brown. Definitely good call on holding off on the Chanel. There will always be another pretty pair of Chanel sunnies.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girl if I have to be superrr picky (but mostly taking a guess cause I really can’t see it!) maybe it’s where the angels archery thingy finishes? Those two Ffs? But had you not told me I’d never see it!
> Gosh I love it so much! I’m so bummed my got cancelled but I did get the other variation and it’s super cool. Will try it shortly



Did you get the black cap with the brown FF scarf? I love that one too!!! What size did you get? I’m sorry your blue got cancelled. 

I’m sure this one will get restocked too if you’re still wanting it. I’m waiting for another one to become available too bc I don’t like the spot on mine. IRL it looks like a big coffee stain where the splotch is a light brown color and has a darker brown outline. And it’s right on top of the head area. Was hard to capture it in a photo but it def looks like some type of spill. I figure they will most likely restock and I should just get a different piece and return this one.

Add it to your wishlist and check on it every few hours! The Canadian websites have been getting restocked late on Thursday nights I’ve noticed.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> They are not very efficient at this Versace are they! I’m sorry they cancelled your swimsuit!
> I got my black one and very happy with it! The fabric actually feels luxurious not the usual thin Lycra but one that holds all bits in places!



Yay!!! So happy you love it!!!


----------



## Saaski

lizardlife said:


> OMG it seriously has. It's supposed to arrive today.
> 
> I got the black with the gold safety pin on the side. I'm so excited! I've been in need of a new pair of sunglasses for a while and so glad I held off on the Chanel so I could get these.
> 
> Will post pictures when it arrives.


Awesome! Looking forward to pictures. They're so classy 
I ordered the black pair a few days ago and haven't heard anything yet, but crossing my fingers!


----------



## lizardlife

LVLVLVOE said:


> You’re going to love them!! I have the Havana brown. Definitely good call on holding off on the Chanel. There will always be another pretty pair of Chanel sunnies.





Saaski said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to pictures. They're so classy
> I ordered the black pair a few days ago and haven't heard anything yet, but crossing my fingers!



they have arrived!!!

I forgot who asked me to share packaging but here is what I got:

Fendace small shopping bag
Fendace ribbon
Fendace sticker pack (my second one!)
Fendi sunglass package box
Fendace soft glasses pouch. Super luxe with microfiber inside

and then the glasses! Really heavy and substantial. I love them.


----------



## lizardlife

lizardlife said:


> they have arrived!!!
> 
> I forgot who asked me to share packaging but here is what I got:
> 
> Fendace small shopping bag
> Fendace ribbon
> Fendace sticker pack (my second one!)
> Fendi sunglass package box
> Fendace soft glasses pouch. Super luxe with microfiber inside
> 
> and then the glasses! Really heavy and substantial. I love them.



SAD NEWS. Turns out they have a scratch on the arm!

I wrangled with Customer Service who was amazing and ordered a new pair. Now to try to figure out what to do to get them before I leave the country for 5 weeks....


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> SAD NEWS. Turns out they have a scratch on the arm!
> 
> I wrangled with Customer Service who was amazing and ordered a new pair. Now to try to figure out what to do to get them before I leave the country for 5 weeks....



Oh good call!!! Sorry to hear about the scratch but glad they found you a replacement so promptly! Where you going?


----------



## lizardlife

LVLVLVOE said:


> Oh good call!!! Sorry to hear about the scratch but glad they found you a replacement so promptly! Where you going?



We are off to Ireland where there are no Fendi stores. The rep I'm working with is a total doll though and working really hard to either get the replacement pair in before we leave or send them to my local boutique where my SA will hold them for me.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> We are off to Ireland where there are no Fendi stores. The rep I'm working with is a total doll though and working really hard to either get the replacement pair in before we leave or send them to my local boutique where my SA will hold them for me.



Ireland sounds lovely!!


----------



## Leejah

2 more times arrived ! The medium beauty pouch and the gold strap  Thinking of rocking it like this as a purse but am unsure :/. Actually, who am I kidding . . I gonna do it Thanks for letting me share ! I have been LOVING seeing what everyone has received so far


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Yes!! It’s so silly how much I love the box. It’s the only item besides all the shoes that arrived in a box. Yours did too right?
> 
> I feel like I need to get a head shaped object for my closet to store this on. It’s so fashionable and gorgeous! I love that it has a full cap and a full scarf attached. I couldn’t tell from the pics and thought it was only half and half and I worried about the structure.
> 
> I never keep shopping bags either but I want to do something fun with these! Might make some type of wall art or something. I say this like I have all the time in the world for arts and crafts but they’ll prob just sit in my closet forever lol. Did you find the stickers?


Nope! No stickers for me! Haha. And I kept the box too  it’s beautiful indeed


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Did you get the black cap with the brown FF scarf? I love that one too!!! What size did you get? I’m sorry your blue got cancelled.
> 
> I’m sure this one will get restocked too if you’re still wanting it. I’m waiting for another one to become available too bc I don’t like the spot on mine. IRL it looks like a big coffee stain where the splotch is a light brown color and has a darker brown outline. And it’s right on top of the head area. Was hard to capture it in a photo but it def looks like some type of spill. I figure they will most likely restock and I should just get a different piece and return this one.
> 
> Add it to your wishlist and check on it every few hours! The Canadian websites have been getting restocked late on Thursday nights I’ve noticed.


Yes! that’s the one! I did add the other item to the wish list but so far nothing!

So the shoes that got lost are the ff mules  so no shoes at all for me!
I called london store and they told me the only pair available in my size is in Zurich so I paid one more time for the pair and we are waiting for them to be transferred… maybe second time lucky?

yes the swimsuit I love so muchthank you honestly if not for your remark it looks gorgeous irl I would t get it


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes! that’s the one! I did add the other item to the wish list but so far nothing!
> 
> So the shoes that got lost are the ff mules  so no shoes at all for me!
> I called london store and they told me the only pair available in my size is in Zurich so I paid one more time for the pair and we are waiting for them to be transferred… maybe second time lucky?
> 
> yes the swimsuit I love so muchthank you honestly if not for your remark it looks gorgeous irl I would t get it



Oh nooo I’m so sorry 

Yes keeping all my fingers crossed for you. It sounds like they are working on it. What size do you wear? The mules are gorgeous. 

Re swimsuit you’re so welcome!! I knew you’d love it! Must look so beautiful on you with the brown scarf cap too!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

lizardlife said:


> they have arrived!!!
> 
> I forgot who asked me to share packaging but here is what I got:
> 
> Fendace small shopping bag
> Fendace ribbon
> Fendace sticker pack (my second one!)
> Fendi sunglass package box
> Fendace soft glasses pouch. Super luxe with microfiber inside
> 
> and then the glasses! Really heavy and substantial. I love them.



It was me  Thank you for sharing. My SA sent me the Fendace pouch after a few days. She said they just received them late.


----------



## LemonDrop

Wow. I got so many little envelopes with my stuff.  I am going to have to go look for stickers.

My cosmetic pouch finally shipped today after purchasing on the 13th. !!!


----------



## richard m

Hi everyone! I post a picture of my fendace swim short


----------



## am2022

I missed my packages x 3 days straight last wk and both were returned to boutiques who then overnighted them back to my workplace !  
will unbox soon !


----------



## ATLbagaddict

FYI for anyone still looking I just got an email notification that the black Fendace baguette is back in stock on Versace’s website. Meanwhile I leave for Italy today, and have one waiting for me in the Florence boutique woohoo!


----------



## LemonDrop

They just shipped my medium cosmetic pouch !!! I’m so excited !!!


----------



## Saaski

I got the camera case! I checked in at my local Versace and they had one new in stock! I was really happy to be able to try it in person-- it was actually bigger than I expected. 

It happens to be my birthday today, so


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm kinda surprised tPF doesn't have a Versace forum. I just ordered some Versace Greca Hoop earrings to match my Fendace hair clip. I am so excited. I need a little bit of excitement for work. I wear a uniform and I can only get away with designer hair clips, earrings and shoes.


----------



## LemonDrop

Leejah said:


> 2 more times arrived ! The medium beauty pouch and the gold strap  Thinking of rocking it like this as a purse but am unsure :/. Actually, who am I kidding . . I gonna do it Thanks for letting me share ! I have been LOVING seeing what everyone has received so far


Are you loving it? Mine just shipped.


----------



## LemonDrop

You know if anyone can’t get fendace and would like some stickers I could mail You some. Just DM me.


----------



## richard m

The fendace prices are the same or a little bit over fendi general prices, but so much expensive than versace prices… ¿maybe becouse fendi is more prestigious? Is only a question hahaha


----------



## crystal_cat

richard m said:


> The fendace prices are the same or a little bit over fendi general prices, but so much expensive than versace prices… ¿maybe becouse fendi is more prestigious? Is only a question hahaha


Versace's price points are generally lower than Fendi, so for the 'swap' it would have devalued Fendi to price it in line with Versace, and makes sense for both to have that increase due to the limited edition nature of Fendace.


----------



## crystal_cat

LemonDrop said:


> I'm kinda surprised tPF doesn't have a Versace forum. I just ordered some Versace Greca Hoop earrings to match my Fendace hair clip. I am so excited. I need a little bit of excitement for work. I wear a uniform and I can only get away with designer hair clips, earrings and shoes.


I'd love a Versace forum ♥️


----------



## richard m

crystal_cat said:


> Versace's price points are generally lower than Fendi, so for the 'swap' it would have devalued Fendi to price it in line with Versace, and makes sense for both to have that increase due to the limited edition nature of Fendace.


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Saaski

Saaski said:


> I got the camera case! I checked in at my local Versace and they had one new in stock! I was really happy to be able to try it in person-- it was actually bigger than I expected.
> 
> It happens to be my birthday today, so



Follow up and... I'm a little bummed. I got home and went to unbox my bag and realized that I didn't really get anything with it. None of the cute little things like the ribbon or stickers, and the box was quite smashed up. 




I'm trying not to let it take away from the enjoyment of what I bought, but this was such a special collection and for me the packaging was part of it too. It's silly, but it was pretty disappointing to get home and miss out of all the fun little extras everyone's been sharing.


----------



## averagejoe

Saaski said:


> Follow up and... I'm a little bummed. I got home and went to unbox my bag and realized that I didn't really get anything with it. None of the cute little things like the ribbon or stickers, and the box was quite smashed up.
> 
> View attachment 5414114
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to let it take away from the enjoyment of what I bought, but this was such a special collection and for me the packaging was part of it too. It's silly, but it was pretty disappointing to get home and miss out of all the fun little extras everyone's been sharing.


Sorry to hear that you didn't get the box in a good condition. 

Only my Fendi.com purchases came with stickers. My Versace boutique purchase came with the Fendace shopping bag but not with anything else (i.e. no ribbon or Fendace tissue paper). My Fendi boutique purchase came with the regular Fendi shopping bag (but the SA gave me their last big box). It's okay. I still enjoy my purchases.


----------



## Saaski

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't get the box in a good condition.
> 
> Only my Fendi.com purchases came with stickers. My Versace boutique purchase came with the Fendace shopping bag but not with anything else (i.e. no ribbon or Fendace tissue paper). My Fendi boutique purchase came with the regular Fendi shopping bag (but the SA gave me their last big box). It's okay. I still enjoy my purchases.


 
I ended up texting my SA just to say I was a bit disappointed with the box and to ask if it was possible for another one. They were out of fendace boxes, but he did offer a Versace box in the meantime, and said he might be able to mail me a new fendace box if the boutique gets new in. I was in the area anyway so I stopped by, and he gave me a Versace box with all the fendace tissue paper and a second dust bag, as well as another shopper bag with the ribbon. It was really nice, and I do know it's silly and just packaging, but I did very much appreciate it and I'm glad I spoke up


----------



## Leejah

LemonDrop said:


> Are you loving it? Mine just shipped.


I’m seriously OBSESSED  You are going to love yours!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Saaski said:


> I ended up texting my SA just to say I was a bit disappointed with the box and to ask if it was possible for another one. They were out of fendace boxes, but he did offer a Versace box in the meantime, and said he might be able to mail me a new fendace box if the boutique gets new in. I was in the area anyway so I stopped by, and he gave me a Versace box with all the fendace tissue paper and a second dust bag, as well as another shopper bag with the ribbon. It was really nice, and I do know it's silly and just packaging, but I did very much appreciate it and I'm glad I spoke up



It’s not silly!! It’s part of the Fendace experience. I’m glad you spoke up too. If it was a silly thing then the companies wouldn’t have invested their resources into producing it so carefully.

Broken boxes are such a turn off for me too when I bring home a new purchase. Also oversized boxes for something very small or any type of mismatched sizing for interior and exterior packaging. A luxury retailer “running out” of the correct packaging for their inventory is very tacky.

Hi my name is F and I’m a packaging snob  lol.

It looks like the pack of stickers is only included with online orders. Some members mentioned not receiving any with their online orders though. Maybe you’ll find something you like in the second drop too and you can order it? I think it’s coming soon!

Congrats on your beauty!! Happy birthday!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

crystal_cat said:


> I'd love a Versace forum ♥



Me too! I was also surprised to see it doesn’t already exist here.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> You know if anyone can’t get fendace and would like some stickers I could mail You some. Just DM me.



That’s so nice!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> I'm kinda surprised tPF doesn't have a Versace forum. I just ordered some Versace Greca Hoop earrings to match my Fendace hair clip. I am so excited. I need a little bit of excitement for work. I wear a uniform and I can only get away with designer hair clips, earrings and shoes.



Love those hoops!! Congrats! Hoping you’ll show us how you end up styling your hair clip and the earrings too.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> FYI for anyone still looking I just got an email notification that the black Fendace baguette is back in stock on Versace’s website. Meanwhile I leave for Italy today, and have one waiting for me in the Florence boutique woohoo!



Safe travels!! I’m so excited for you!


----------



## Saaski

LVLVLVOE said:


> It’s not silly!! It’s part of the Fendace experience. I’m glad you spoke up too. If it was a silly thing then the companies wouldn’t have invested their resources into producing it so carefully.
> 
> Broken boxes are such a turn off for me too when I bring home a new purchase. Also oversized boxes for something very small or any type of mismatched sizing for interior and exterior packaging. A luxury retailer “running out” of the correct packaging for their inventory is very tacky.
> 
> Hi my name is F and I’m a packaging snob  lol.
> 
> It looks like the pack of stickers is only included with online orders. Some members mentioned not receiving any with their online orders though. Maybe you’ll find something you like in the second drop too and you can order it? I think it’s coming soon!
> 
> Congrats on your beauty!! Happy birthday!


Haha, I appreciate your being the same! I think the second drop is June 7th? I'm looking forward to what's coming next. Though my Versace isn't going to be getting any stock from it, so I'll have to have fast online fingers


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Saaski said:


> Haha, I appreciate your being the same! I think the second drop is June 7th? I'm looking forward to what's coming next. Though my Versace isn't going to be getting any stock from it, so I'll have to have fast online fingers



Same! It helps to sign up for an online account ahead of time and save your address.

I’m excited for the yellow in the second drop.

Is it June 7? I’ll try to look up the date somewhere. I think I might have even seen June 16 somewhere which is no good bc new Chanel drops June 16 too.


----------



## Saaski

LVLVLVOE said:


> Same! It helps to sign up for an online account ahead of time and save your address.
> 
> I’m excited for the yellow in the second drop.
> 
> Is it June 7? I’ll try to look up the date somewhere. I think I might have even seen June 16 somewhere which is no good bc new Chanel drops June 16 too.


I was told that June 16 was the start of the seasonal sale! I think the second drop would be before then.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Has anyone gotten the mules? If you got them please share how they fit. Mine arrived last week but I’m unsure about sizing. They are gorgeous though right?!


----------



## crystal_cat

Saaski said:


> I was told that June 16 was the start of the seasonal sale! I think the second drop would be before then.


Is that for Fendi or Versace? Thanks


----------



## Saaski

crystal_cat said:


> Is that for Fendi or Versace? Thanks


Versace. My SA said it was appointment only the first few days.


----------



## crystal_cat

Saaski said:


> Versace. My SA said it was appointment only the first few days.


Perfect thank you, I've been patiently waiting for some of the seasonal la Greca pieces to reduce, hopefully the bags I want will be included.


----------



## Prada Prince

My Fendace purchase arrived today!

I visited both the Versace and Fendi boutiques in Bond Street and Sloane Street to take a look at the collection.

I was initially tempted by the pass holder but realised the lanyard was really short - not practical for commuting, so I gave it a miss.

I was also obsessed with the Mini Sunshine Shopper but just couldn’t justify the price for what it was.

I ended up falling in love with the Nano Fendigraphy charm but the boutiques only had it in pink. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering the black and gold one from the website literally while I was in the boutique.

For something that I ordered from the online boutique on Saturday and had to be shipped from Florence, they were actually really prompt and efficient! The package arrived today and I am so in love! The packaging was really nicely presented and I got a packet of complimentary stickers as well











I am planning to use my Fendi x Porter Baguette straps with this bag as a crossbody and potentially handheld bag. Since it’s in black with gold hardware, they match perfectly!

I am also considering using it clasped as a little bag charm, but we’ll see…


----------



## Saaski

Prada Prince said:


> My Fendace purchase arrived today!
> 
> I visited both the Versace and Fendi boutiques in Bond Street and Sloane Street to take a look at the collection.
> 
> I was initially tempted by the pass holder but realised the lanyard was really short - not practical for commuting, so I gave it a miss.
> 
> I was also obsessed with the Mini Sunshine Shopper but just couldn’t justify the price for what it was.
> 
> I ended up falling in love with the Nano Fendigraphy charm but the boutiques only had it in pink. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering the black and gold one from the website literally while I was in the boutique.
> 
> For something that I ordered from the online boutique on Saturday and had to be shipped from Florence, they were actually really prompt and efficient! The package arrived today and I am so in love! The packaging was really nicely presented and I got a packet of complimentary stickers as well
> 
> View attachment 5415699
> View attachment 5415700
> View attachment 5415701
> View attachment 5415702
> View attachment 5415703
> View attachment 5415704
> View attachment 5415705
> View attachment 5415706
> 
> 
> I am planning to use my Fendi x Porter Baguette straps with this bag as a crossbody and potentially handheld bag. Since it’s in black with gold hardware, they match perfectly!
> 
> I am also considering using it clasped as a little bag charm, but we’ll see…


It's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## september1985

ordered these from the Versace website men’s collection! what is everyone doing with the stickers?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Finally got her!  It was love at first sight  I’m so glad I got the boutique experience too; everyone was so nice and it was super nice for the manager to have put the bag aside for me for a week and a half with no deposit! The SA said they haven’t been able to keep any stock and I didn’t see any others, so I might have snagged the last one in store. So happy with her! Thanks to everyone on here who helped me make the decision


----------



## Saaski

ATLbagaddict said:


> Finally got her!  It was love at first sight  I’m so glad I got the boutique experience too; everyone was so nice and it was super nice for the manager to have put the bag aside for me for a week and a half with no deposit! The SA said they haven’t been able to keep any stock and I didn’t see any others, so I might have snagged the last one in store. So happy with her! Thanks to everyone on here who helped me make the decision


Congratulations! I'm so glad you got a nice in store experience


----------



## Saaski

My sunglasses order was cancelled


----------



## lizardlife

Saaski said:


> My sunglasses order was cancelled



Are you in the US?

I ask because I just cancelled a pair of sunglasses here because I managed to order them at my travel destination instead. If it's the same pair than you might be able to get online client services source them?


----------



## BagLadyT

Still waiting on my mini sunshine tote! Ordered it on 5/15 and still no movement.


----------



## Saaski

lizardlife said:


> Are you in the US?
> 
> I ask because I just cancelled a pair of sunglasses here because I managed to order them at my travel destination instead. If it's the same pair than you might be able to get online client services source them?


I am! They were the V2 in black.


----------



## Saaski

BagLadyT said:


> Still waiting on my mini sunshine tote! Ordered it on 5/15 and still no movement.


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## lizardlife

Saaski said:


> I am! They were the V2 in black.


Those are the glasses I cancelled! I would try to contact an e-boutique rep directly to see if you can get them!

Added note: my SA confirmed they had located the pair and shipped to the Fendi warehouse, so I know for sure that the stock exists but it might just be the one pair (and the pair I'm returning but you don't want those, they're scratched on one arm)


----------



## Chanellover2015

LemonDrop said:


> I'm kinda surprised tPF doesn't have a Versace forum. I just ordered some Versace Greca Hoop earrings to match my Fendace hair clip. I am so excited. I need a little bit of excitement for work. I wear a uniform and I can only get away with designer hair clips, earrings and shoes.



I  agree with you!!!! We need a Versace forum.

can the Moderators create one please


----------



## BagLadyT

Saaski said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Saaski

lizardlife said:


> Those are the glasses I cancelled! I would try to contact an e-boutique rep directly to see if you can get them!
> 
> Added note: my SA confirmed they had located the pair and shipped to the Fendi warehouse, so I know for sure that the stock exists but it might just be the one pair (and the pair I'm returning but you don't want those, they're scratched on one arm)


Oh thank you! I'll try tomorrow!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Finally got her!  It was love at first sight  I’m so glad I got the boutique experience too; everyone was so nice and it was super nice for the manager to have put the bag aside for me for a week and a half with no deposit! The SA said they haven’t been able to keep any stock and I didn’t see any others, so I might have snagged the last one in store. So happy with her! Thanks to everyone on here who helped me make the decision



Congrats!!!!!!! So beautiful and def worth the wait right?? Yay!!! Hope you’re having the best time!


----------



## syrenstones

The collection is truly gorgeous... I keep getting more! From Fendace I got the gold brooch baguette, two swimsuits (the brown AND the white) and the Fendi safety pin necklace.

And the Versace seasonal sale just started so I ordered two skirts, a silk bralette, another swimsuit, a hair clip and a ring. Someone needs to block my cards!

Drop 2 is giving me anxiety.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pop up shop. SOHO NYC. No Sa contact.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More photos plenty of men's rtw at Saks fifth Avenue.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More photos pop up.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The temptation was hard to resist those cosmetic bags. There's two little hooks on the end to add a chain and make a crossbody bag.


----------



## caffelatte

Not sure if anyone is on the lookout for the black baguette but there seems to be stock on the Versace website. Good luck!







https://www.versace.com/us/en-us/fe...-1b00f/1006677-1A04636_DTU_UNICA_1B00F__.html


----------



## JavaJo

Late to the party!  I was overseas when collection dropped in stores, and just picked up this item today… which I plan on wearing as a top for the summer… I also thought of dressing up my peekaboo with it (fail!) but I shall search for tutorials out there…..  And just as I thought I already missed out on any of the bags (and had alresdy come to terms with it)… alas, SA checked the website for me, and there she was.  I couldn’t believe it!  Thank you 100x over!!! Perhaps the IG posers have already taken their pics and returned them… and that’s ok…. in the meantime, here’s part 1…


----------



## LemonDrop

Want to share I got the medium beauty pouch. This is the largest. Here are some comparison pics to the LV GM cosmetic pouch. I also LOVE the design on the bottom it was a little surprise. And I believe the website says it has 1 inner slip pocket but it has 2 1/2 size ones on one side.


----------



## LemonDrop

After receiving 3 different Fendace items all I can say is wow what a difference the packer makes. The first two were packed with care in gift bags, in boxes, in dust bags with stickers. This last item (above) that I got. Was just in a gift bag and dust bag. NO box NO stickers. I could see them running out of stickers. But Fendi boxes ???


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVLVLVOE said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! So beautiful and def worth the wait right?? Yay!!! Hope you’re having the best time!


Totally worth the wait!  And totally meets the hype. It was a great trip - debuted the bag tonight for one of our last dinners


----------



## LVLVLVOE

mzbaglady1 said:


> More photos pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417618
> View attachment 5417619
> View attachment 5417620
> View attachment 5417621



Omg is the yellow cream swimsuit out!? Did I miss it? I thought it was going to be in the second drop.
Also thank you for posting these pics!! So pretty!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

ATLbagaddict said:


> Totally worth the wait!  And totally meets the hype. It was a great trip - debuted the bag tonight for one of our last dinners


Beautiful!!!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> After receiving 3 different Fendace items all I can say is wow what a difference the packer makes. The first two were packed with care in gift bags, in boxes, in dust bags with stickers. This last item (above) that I got. Was just in a gift bag and dust bag. NO box NO stickers. I could see them running out of stickers. But Fendi boxes ???



Your pouch didn’t come with a box? So lame that they are out of stickers. They should have anticipated the volume of orders better. I’m wondering if your pouch didn’t come with a box bc it’s nylon? My RTW and scarves didn’t come with boxes but my zippy wallet, foulard cap, and shoes all came in boxes. I think only certain things that have structured shapes get boxes and the pouch isn’t super structured.


----------



## LemonDrop

LVLVLVOE said:


> Your pouch didn’t come with a box? So lame that they are out of stickers. They should have anticipated the volume of orders better. I’m wondering if your pouch didn’t come with a box bc it’s nylon? My RTW and scarves didn’t come with boxes but my zippy wallet, foulard cap, and shoes all came in boxes. I think only certain things that have structured shapes get boxes and the pouch isn’t super structured.


I ordered the smaller nylon beauty pouch and it came with a box. I called customer service.  She told me the Fendace product wasn't supposed to come with a box. She said that the 2 items that I received with a box were most likely because of a nice SA. She did place an order for a box to be sent to me for my item. I didn't ask about stickers because I really don't want them and I hate complaining to customer service people unnecessarily.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

JavaJo said:


> Late to the party!  I was overseas when collection dropped in stores, and just picked up this item today… which I plan on wearing as a top for the summer… I also thought of dressing up my peekaboo with it (fail!) but I shall search for tutorials out there…..  And just as I thought I already missed out on any of the bags (and had alresdy come to terms with it)… alas, SA checked the website for me, and there she was.  I couldn’t believe it!  Thank you 100x over!!! Perhaps the IG posers have already taken their pics and returned them… and that’s ok…. in the meantime, here’s part 1…
> 
> View attachment 5417962



Congrats!! Love the scarf as a top! Can’t wait to see how you style it. The scarf is one of my fave pieces from the collection.

Speaking of IG posers, while I was shopping the presale event at Fendi before store hours, there was a woman there taking pics of herself wearing every single piece. At first I thought she was trying to choose between different things like the rest of us but then 30 minutes later realized she was actually an IG poser pretending she was shopping and buying everything. Maybe a PS? Who knows but it was very obvious. She left empty handed of course.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> I ordered the smaller nylon beauty pouch and it came with a box. I called customer service.  She told me the Fendace product wasn't supposed to come with a box. She said that the 2 items that I received with a box were most likely because of a nice SA. She did place an order for a box to be sent to me for my item. I didn't ask about stickers because I really don't want them and I hate complaining to customer service people unnecessarily.



That’s so nice that they’re sending you one!


----------



## BagLadyT

This little cutie finally came today! I love how compact it is since I also carry around a diaper bag.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVLVLVOE said:


> Omg is the yellow cream swimsuit out!? Did I miss it? I thought it was going to be in the second drop.
> Also thank you for posting these pics!! So pretty!!


Your welcome. I did ask about another drop and I believe the Sa said it's not going to be much and I think the Sa said that swimsuit was part of the second drop.


----------



## LemonDrop

BagLadyT said:


> This little cutie finally came today! I love how compact it is since I also carry around a diaper bag.
> View attachment 5418216



That is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Someone mentioned a second drop?  Does that mean new items? If so when is the drop supposed to be?


----------



## caffelatte

Will the second drop be at Fendi or Versace boutiques? I don’t have a popup near me so any info would be  helpful!


----------



## BagLadyT

LemonDrop said:


> That is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!



Thanks friend!


----------



## LemonDrop

Any guesses to what resale on this colab will be eventually? Like in a few years?  I was going to return the smaller size cosmetic pouch. And keep the larger. But I can’t bring myself to pack it up and return. I love them both. But don’t need both. Just weighing my decision here.


----------



## LemonDrop

Do colabs usually resell well or just look dated? .......... I guess it doesn't matter I am keeping both of them


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Fendace Wrappy; caught a restock!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

monet_notthepainter said:


> Fendace Wrappy; caught a restock!




Beautiful on the white leather and shining under that sun too!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> Do colabs usually resell well or just look dated? .......... I guess it doesn't matter I am keeping both of them



They do well! I don’t think collabs look dated.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

LemonDrop said:


> Any guesses to what resale on this colab will be eventually? Like in a few years?  I was going to return the smaller size cosmetic pouch. And keep the larger. But I can’t bring myself to pack it up and return. I love them both. But don’t need both. Just weighing my decision here.



Reputable resellers like Fashionphile will be selling for 2x or 3x but it’s unlikely you’ll get that much if you sell privately. You’ll definitely recover what you paid if it’s kept brand new.

I had the same thought and ended up returning everything I didn’t love. You don’t know when you’ll recover the money and getting a refund is quick and easy. There is a ton of non monetary value in no fuss. Also there must be someone else out there that really wants the thing.

I’m also doing an exchange for one of my Fendace purchases for something Fendi instead bc I got it at a store and they are exchange only.

If you absolutely love them then keep! I’m sure you’ll find a use / purpose for both. But if there’s any part of you that’s hesitating then I would return.


----------



## Leejah

Received my last bits from the collection  Black baguette, multi color scarf, and card holder! Surprisingly the hardest item to find was the Versace multicolor scarf. Thanks so much for letting me share  Ended up returning the gold fendi first for store credit due to it was not what I was expecting. Good luck to anytime trying to find items ! Can’t wait to see comes in the next drop now that I have this store credit to spend


----------



## MiSa2019

Leejah said:


> Received my last bits from the collection  Black baguette, multi color scarf, and card holder! Surprisingly the hardest item to find was the Versace multicolor scarf. Thanks so much for letting me share  Ended up returning the gold fendi first for store credit due to it was not what I was expecting. Good luck to anytime trying to find items ! Can’t wait to see comes in the next drop now that I have this store credit to spend
> 
> View attachment 5421735


Beautiful, congrats! I also ordered the scarf online, so lovely and vibrant.


----------



## Leejah

MiSa2019 said:


> Beautiful, congrats! I also ordered the scarf online, so lovely and vibrant.


Thanks so much! Congrats on getting yours


----------



## MiSa2019

I ordered the multicolored bodysuit online, I absolutely fell for it.  Looks amazing on, eventhough it's a bit short (I don't know if I have a long upper body
), so I had to get a bit creative.



I am so exited because yesterday I was able to get my hands on the black satin baguette which I absolutely wanted to have but was sold out online.  My lokal Fendi boutique got one despite originally not being part of the Fendace campaign. Couldn't believe my luck. Sorry for the bad pic, will update later.


----------



## so_sofya1985

At LAST!!!!!!!!!
Gosh how much I love these pieces! I finally got hold of them


----------



## so_sofya1985

Better picture


----------



## so_sofya1985

Now this is just too cool


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

Wow, they are loud but fun!


----------



## richard m

I had one Fendace men swimpants (Fendi Collection) in black/barroque. Is a bit damage on back, if some want it send me a message.


----------



## MiSa2019

Shouldn't the second drop have already happened?  There's nothing new online on both sites. A couple of days ago, a few new times popped up at Fendi but dissapeared fairly quickly...
Are the Pop-Up stores still open, does anybody know? I am in Paris this Friday but fear I am too late... Damn Covid..


----------



## leatherbabe

MiSa2019 said:


> Shouldn't the second drop have already happened?  There's nothing new online on both sites. A couple of days ago, a few new times popped up at Fendi but dissapeared fairly quickly...
> Are the Pop-Up stores still open, does anybody know? I am in Paris this Friday but fear I am too late... Damn Covid..


I see new stuff on Fendi right now. It's the lighter pink and gold silk stuff and some white safety pin dresses.


----------



## leatherbabe

Some screenshots of more RTW from Fendace on the Fendi website.


----------



## MiSa2019

leatherbabe said:


> Some screenshots of more RTW from Fendace on the Fendi website.


Thank you so much for the screenshots! 
Those items have not dropped in Europe yet.
Love the kaftan and the bikini!


----------



## so_sofya1985

I have to say the second drop is a bit of a let down… or maybe I’m just a bit over this drop altogether? Or maybe I’m just broke… or both  I did pick up a beautiful silk scarf recently…. So still curiously keeping an eye on Fendi website haha


----------



## LemonDrop

@so_sofya1985 I found it a let down too. And I am NOT over it. It just seemed like a lot of pink. I was hoping for more of the blue print and black. But pink was my least favorite.


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have to say the second drop is a bit of a let down… or maybe I’m just a bit over this drop altogether? Or maybe I’m just broke… or both  I did pick up a beautiful silk scarf recently…. So still curiously keeping an eye on Fendi website haha


Agreed.  Although I'm sort of glad it was a let down.  I'm on ban island.


----------



## chanelboy22

I scored the last fendace denim baguette in the US while on vacation in Miami. Couldn’t believe my eyes how beautiful she was in person, so I had to snatch it up!


----------



## fabdiva

chanelboy22 said:


> I scored the last fendace denim baguette in the US while on vacation in Miami. Couldn’t believe my eyes how beautiful she was in person, so I had to snatch it up!


YES! YES! YES! This bag is stunning.  I was able to snag one as well.  Surprised more people aren't talking about it.  It's so versatile and more beautiful in person!


----------



## chanelboy22

fabdiva said:


> YES! YES! YES! This bag is stunning.  I was able to snag one as well.  Surprised more people aren't talking about it.  It's so versatile and more beautiful in person!


I kind of like the fact that it’s so under the radar! Less people will have it and makes it even more special! Enjoy your bag too!!


----------



## MiSa2019

I have indulged a bit in Paris in Fendace...
I bought the kaftan with a Fendi belt in off-white, a Fendace skirt, a cute little beauty pouch (the left one) and I tried on the short jacket, but it was a little tight at the arms.
Really happy with my purchases.


----------



## Leejah

MiSa2019 said:


> I have indulged a bit in Paris in Fendace...
> I bought the kaftan with a Fendi belt in off-white, a Fendace skirt, a cute little beauty pouch (the left one) and I tried on the short jacket, but it was a little tight at the arms.
> Really happy with my purchases.
> View attachment 5434809
> View attachment 5434810
> View attachment 5434811
> View attachment 5434813


 Everything looks great on u! Enjoy your new items


----------



## MiSa2019

Leejah said:


> Everything looks great on u! Enjoy your new items


Thank you!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hubby and I are house hunting today - taking a moment of appreciation for my Fendace baguette - I get more compliments on it than I think any other bag I own, and I’ve been wearing it non stop since I got it. I just freaking LOVE it.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have to say the second drop is a bit of a let down… or maybe I’m just a bit over this drop altogether? Or maybe I’m just broke… or both  I did pick up a beautiful silk scarf recently…. So still curiously keeping an eye on Fendi website haha



Agreed! I feel the same way. And my excitement towards everything I got is dying down a lot too.


----------



## Leejah

LVLVLVOE said:


> Agreed! I feel the same way. And my excitement towards everything I got is dying down a lot too.


Honestly. . Same. I already returned 2 items, the card holder and mini bucket.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Leejah said:


> Honestly. . Same. I already returned 2 items, the card holder and mini bucket.



Me too. I returned both of the slides and the silk cap bc it was stained. I wish I had returned the zippy wallet too but it's too late now. I did keep the plain FF mules and a scarf which I still love. But the zippy wallet...idk. My love for it faded really fast lol.


----------



## Saaski

Leejah said:


> Honestly. . Same. I already returned 2 items, the card holder and mini bucket.





LVLVLVOE said:


> Me too. I returned both of the slides and the silk cap bc it was stained. I wish I had returned the zippy wallet too but it's too late now. I did keep the plain FF mules and a scarf which I still love. But the zippy wallet...idk. My love for it faded really fast lol.



I'm so sad to hear that  do you think there's a particular reason why? The items I loved a lot but didn't buy I still am getting FOMO about (the mini shopper in black and gold and the medium fendace shopper haunt me) 

I will admit feeling a little mixed about the camera bag I got, but mostly it's because I want the other things too


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Saaski said:


> I'm so sad to hear that  do you think there's a particular reason why? The items I loved a lot but didn't buy I still am getting FOMO about (the mini shopper in black and gold and the medium fendace shopper haunt me)
> 
> I will admit feeling a little mixed about the camera bag I got, but mostly it's because I want the other things too



I’m not sure tbh. Just a feeling. Were the bags you wanted sold out?


----------



## Saaski

LVLVLVOE said:


> I’m not sure tbh. Just a feeling. Were the bags you wanted sold out?


I did my best to talk myself out of both, just based on how much I think I'd use them. I love the look of the mini shopper and the dual brand design on it but I haven't been able to think of how I'd style it. And the Fendace shopper gives me heart eyes too, but I keep telling myself I can't justify an open tote. It's SO sleek and chic though. At least to me!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Me too. I returned both of the slides and the silk cap bc it was stained. I wish I had returned the zippy wallet too but it's too late now. I did keep the plain FF mules and a scarf which I still love. But the zippy wallet...idk. My love for it faded really fast lol.


Interesting that I am not alone! I feel bad that your scarf cap was stained it’s such a beautiful piece! I don’t feel like returning anything and I got another scarf and some shoes from Versace too, but the new drop hasn’t done it for me….. 
now the winter collection had all my attention and I pre ordered their dress, jacket with matching shorts and two pairs of boots, oh also leggings! Can’t wait to get them!
As for the item that it is too late to return, I’m sure second hand places will eat it up


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I did a video on how to tie a fendace Wrappy on your baguette. I love how long they are! Gives you lots of options. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Leejah

Just when I thought I was done with Fendace . . . I saw this beauty while traveling and had to have it .


----------



## so_sofya1985

Leejah said:


> Just when I thought I was done with Fendace . . . I saw this beauty while traveling and had to have it .
> 
> View attachment 5576535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576537


Oh gosh yes!!!!! I love it! Is it silky? Aka needs to be babied?


----------



## Leejah

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh gosh yes!!!!! I love it! Is it silky? Aka needs to be babied?


Thanks! I don’t know if this makes sense but yes it’s a little silky but very sturdy. I don’t think it needs to be babied at all.


----------



## lilly2002

Hi everyone has anyone bought the mini shopper tote, is it leather on the outside with the design printed on or a leather base with the ff and Versace fabric details sewn


----------



## aracca

Any chance someone could authenticate these: 








						FENDI  / FENDACE SHOES
					

Shop nithaliscloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Worn once for an outdoor shoot <- on grass  very good condition, almost brand new.     no box, no bag. comes as is.    Yes, they are authentic.




					poshmark.ca


----------



## so_sofya1985

aracca said:


> Any chance someone could authenticate these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI  / FENDACE SHOES
> 
> 
> Shop nithaliscloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Worn once for an outdoor shoot <- on grass  very good condition, almost brand new.     no box, no bag. comes as is.    Yes, they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


Says no longer available and no picture


----------



## snibor

Was just looking and there are still items available on the Versace site?


----------

